# seeimpossible.usa.canon.com?



## nickpudar (Oct 5, 2014)

Any idea what this may be about?
seeimpossible.usa.canon.com
This was on a two-page spread ad in the New York Times today in the front section.
The website has 45 hours left on a countdown timer...


----------



## Quasimodo (Oct 5, 2014)

Hmmm. A marketing gimmick, and probably for some lame new product  I remember them doing something similar for their release of their version of a action cam ala GoPro.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 5, 2014)

It dovetails with the Rumors of a new High MP camera in NYC this October. I notified CR Guy so he can look for more info.


----------



## TeT (Oct 5, 2014)

one can hope that it will at least be interesting....


----------



## rs (Oct 5, 2014)

You can read anything you like into this. I'm hoping this means they've got new sensor fabrication, resulting in a new lineup of sensors which make Exmors seem old hat. But it's probably promotional material for a PowerShot N2...


----------



## scottkinfw (Oct 5, 2014)

I would keep expectations low. It says nothing. Hopefully, they will read the message they have written and get on the ball with their sensors. The new lenses are begging to be challenged.

Sek


----------



## Eldar (Oct 5, 2014)

It is the announcement of a new high MP, high DR pro body  

Ready for delivery on December 23 ...


----------



## Sporgon (Oct 5, 2014)

High mp + latest fabrication process + a new twist on the dual pixel technology = 18 stops DR and less noise than undesirable crypt. 

Now that would reduce the need for bracketing.


----------



## Gino (Oct 5, 2014)

That is a pretty cool marketing idea!!! 

I hope this is not just hype, and Canon is actually going to announce a revolutionary new full frame camera or a kick ass lens!!!


----------



## Olliecanon (Oct 5, 2014)

http://www.seeimpossible.usa.canon.com/


Thoughts?


----------



## Orangutan (Oct 5, 2014)

Eldar said:


> It is the announcement of a new high MP, high DR pro body
> 
> Ready for delivery on December 23 ...



No, delivery on November 31.


----------



## beforeEos Camaras (Oct 5, 2014)

sounds like fun something to wait for and watch the rumor mills go in high gear


----------



## DominoDude (Oct 5, 2014)

Eldar said:


> It is the announcement of a new high MP, high DR pro body
> 
> Ready for delivery on December 23 ...



As long as it's not for April 1st.


----------



## Dylan777 (Oct 5, 2014)

Are we done with printer announcement yet? Hope something good for the high mp side.


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Oct 5, 2014)

White 5D3?


----------



## EdB (Oct 5, 2014)

Orangutan said:


> No, delivery on November 31.



31st? I guess this is nothing to get excited about.


----------



## Tugela (Oct 5, 2014)

A new photo cloud service ;D

Or maybe a white 5D3! OMG....that would be awesome for all the housewives who carry them around like jewelry!!


----------



## Tugela (Oct 5, 2014)

Or maybe they are going to confess that the 7D2 shown at Photokina was an April fools joke poor taste, and that this will be the REAL new 7D2


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 5, 2014)

Canon USA and *not* Canon HQ? Absent similar 'countdowns' globally or at least in Japan, I'd say this is nothing worth getting excited about...


----------



## AvTvM (Oct 5, 2014)

Direct Print Button will be re-introduced on all Canon EOS models. ;D


----------



## lintoni (Oct 5, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Canon USA and *not* Canon HQ? Absent similar 'countdowns' globally or at least in Japan, I'd say this is nothing worth getting excited about...


Mystery solved -Star Spangled SL1.


----------



## Harry Muff (Oct 5, 2014)

New lens caps.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Oct 5, 2014)

Harry Muff said:


> New lens caps.



Threaded ones which seal better, no more of this leaky center-pinch nonsense.

Jim


----------



## emko (Oct 5, 2014)

are they talking to us who want a better sensor?


----------



## Sporgon (Oct 5, 2014)

New sensor and light proof lens caps - to show off the new sensor when you shoot with the lens cap on.


----------



## Bob Howland (Oct 5, 2014)

Wild guess: 50MP sensor capable of 4K, 60P video and 4:1 binning resulting in a 12.5MP Lord-of-Darkness mode. Unfortunately, it's only a development announcement.

The good part is that the announcement is happening really soon.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Oct 5, 2014)

Who's to say it's even camera related? Canon has several divisions of products.


----------



## Maiaibing (Oct 5, 2014)

Ready to be surprised. However, when I clicked the link up came a reference to "Canon Industrial Division" and something about a Galvo-scanner (??). Still on the Canon USA web site though...


----------



## AvTvM (Oct 5, 2014)

the red dice logo top left looks very similar to the logo Canon uses in conjunction with their imagerunner advanced color copiers ... 

Copiers: http://www.imagerunneradvance.com/
Ad: http://seeimpossible.usa.canon.com/


----------



## xps (Oct 5, 2014)

How exiting! Something we can interpret everything into it.
But it seems really to be an national event. And the logo looks like the business division of Canon

Who knows? The long awaited 100-400?
Or an better Canon Service? Maybe an US Canon lens/Cam rental shop?

Or an price increase?
Or?
Or an new color magangement system or scanning device?
Or the first Eos phone? 18 MP Digic 4?


----------



## wsmith96 (Oct 5, 2014)

Probably a new designer camera bag.


----------



## Frage (Oct 5, 2014)

a 15 Stops DR Camera strap (?)


----------



## Hannes (Oct 5, 2014)

Canon Eos 1V Mk II clearly

(I know the market would be tiny but I'd love to see this updated to modern specs in terms of ergonomics and AF)


----------



## MrFotoFool (Oct 5, 2014)

If it was a full spread in New York Times, I would expect it to be a product for the masses. (Just my hunch). Definitely not a high MP pro body, because that is a limited market and the people who would buy it will be all over the news without need of an expensive ad like this.

My fear is it is some kind of camera phone gimmick or perhaps mirrorless or perhaps large sensor compact. Or as someone else has said it may not even be camera related at all.


----------



## slclick (Oct 5, 2014)

New Canon BR style straps.


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 5, 2014)

It is the 7D3......


----------



## wockawocka (Oct 5, 2014)

Oooh 4:1 binning.


----------



## emko (Oct 5, 2014)

xps said:


> How exiting! Something we can interpret everything into it.
> But it seems really to be an national event. And the logo looks like the business division of Canon
> 
> Who knows? The long awaited 100-400?
> ...



Or,or,or,or...... they could of just put a count down and said nothing anything they do announce will disappoint someone lol


----------



## brad-man (Oct 5, 2014)

wsmith96 said:


> Probably a new designer camera bag.



Don't be disrespectful. It's a pair of _Heather_ shoe(s) to go with the _Linda_ bag... too soon?... is this thing on?


----------



## tyger11 (Oct 5, 2014)

It's a neutral-density see-through camera bag by Stella McCartney. You heard it here first. Canon innovating!


----------



## Harry Muff (Oct 5, 2014)

It reads a lot like the famous Steve Jobs quote. I wonder if they're trying to copy something Apple has done.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Oct 6, 2014)

xps said:


> Or an price increase?



LOL, an impossibly high price increase! That will get a lot of people REALLY pissed, especially if advertised in this manner... ROFL!

But seriously, this could be a message from Canon USA to Canon Inc.


----------



## Northstar (Oct 6, 2014)

I'll let the "cat out of the bag" since the announcement is almost here. 

It's a joint venture announcement with Sony for a new Pro Level high MP camera using Sony's sensor tech

that's what I've been told by the voice in my head!


----------



## Diltiazem (Oct 6, 2014)

Multi-layer stacked sensor with extremely low noise.


----------



## greenapol (Oct 6, 2014)

I think canon will post a picture of a Nikon D750 with a caption "Yes, it can be done!" LOL ;D


----------



## emko (Oct 6, 2014)

Northstar said:


> I'll let the "cat out of the bag" since the announcement is almost here.
> 
> It's a joint venture announcement with Sony for a new Pro Level high MP camera using Sony's sensor tech
> 
> that's what I've been told by the voice in my head. 8)



ahhh damn it, i was sure they where going to announce the 5d4 was going to use Sony's sensor.


----------



## ooF Fighters (Oct 6, 2014)

"See Impossible" - The whole thing sounds strange, like it was translated by an amateur.
My guess is either a new sniper rifle scope or some travel adventure packages.


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 6, 2014)

perhaps it is a breakthrough on sub-pixel imaging....


----------



## AUGS (Oct 6, 2014)

As this is predominantly a camera site (CR), my heart is saying this could be:
- a new high megapixel camera with sensor bells and whistles (seeing detail previously thought impossible)
- a new macro lens (with tilt-shift?) (seeing detail previously thought impossible)
- a new camera with a true live EVF....
These have previously been rumored, but are too specialized for the advertising space and method used to my thinking anyway.

If you do a Google search for "see impossible" you get a list of pages about color. So it could be a new printer with an extended color gamut. Metallic inks?

But my head is saying this is something for the masses. It makes sense if this announcement is to combat the loss of compact camera sales to smartphones. The wording of the ad (Apple-like), the full page ad in the NYT, makes it seem like this will be a "smart-camera" feature - "Share" your photos directly from your camera?? It would remove one of the roadblocks that make people use their phone instead of their camera - straight to Facebook. That's why this post resonates with me.


MrFotoFool said:


> If it was a full spread in New York Times, I would expect it to be a product for the masses. (Just my hunch). Definitely not a high MP pro body, because that is a limited market and the people who would buy it will be all over the news without need of an expensive ad like this.
> My fear is it is some kind of camera phone gimmick or perhaps mirrorless or perhaps large sensor compact. Or as someone else has said it may not even be camera related at all.



I sincerely hope its the former, but feel it will be one of the latter.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 6, 2014)

EOS M3.


----------



## starship (Oct 6, 2014)

maybe we will see the new revolutionary, almost thought impossible, atheistic, technoholic....

...NEW CANON PHOTO-BAG
IN BLACK & YELLOW ???

well, "AT CANON, WE SEE IMPOSSIBLE"

we can´t wait....


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 6, 2014)

I wonder if this link works?

seeanticlimactic.usa.canon.com


----------



## takesome1 (Oct 6, 2014)

Simple;

It is the replacement to Ron Howards Imaginat10n project.


----------



## docsmith (Oct 6, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> EOS M3.



Come on Neuro....you yourself posted that it was US only....

EOS *M2*


----------



## DominoDude (Oct 6, 2014)

I haven't seen anything similar on our continent, and since it is seems to be a "local" (US of A. only) ad, my hopes have already died that it is any way about a camera announcement. It wouldn't make sense to just place it there and directly after Photokina.

At best it is a 3d printer that will make it possible for us to print out a 1Ds Mk IV/5D Mk IV/3D, or whatever the dreams might be, in a magnesium alloy. The printed body will come equipped with a tight compartment in which to squeeze a squirrel with paper and pen. The squirrel should have night vision goggles so it can see a high level of detail in those ultra-dark shadows we need to capture.


----------



## weixing (Oct 6, 2014)

Hi,
Must be related to "Impossible", so
1) Canon take over of Nikon and Sony imaging divisions.
2) Canon new X-Ray DSLR (see through all your subject).
3) New sensor upgrade service for 7D2, 5D3, 6D and 1Dx.
4) New pixel-less FF DSLR with 8K Video (User selectable 12MP to 120MP).
5) New modular DSLR with entry, semi-pro and pro class body (user selectable AF module, sensor module, processing module, power module). 
6) World first Nuclear powered grip... no more battery.
7) World first DSLR and lens with waterproof sensor and electronics (No more underwater case for your DSLR and you can change lens underwater).
8 ) A 36MP, 15fps, 65 all double cross point, eye control AF, 300-600mm F2.8-4L USM with selectable 1.4x and 2x TC built-in FF birder camera. 

Ha ha ha ha... ;D ;D ;D

Have a nice day.


----------



## Dylan777 (Oct 6, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> EOS M3.


35mm sensor & better tracking than 1dx 

I can see the impossible....


----------



## Diltiazem (Oct 6, 2014)

19 hours to go.
It feels soooooooooooooooooooo looooooooooooooooooooong.


----------



## ScottyP (Oct 6, 2014)

It's an across the board 30% cut in equipment prices.


----------



## Akos (Oct 6, 2014)

If it is not going to be the 5Dmark3 successor, then they really just shot themselves into their own Foot here now.
And that with a Sawed-off ShotGun,.... 

The absolute only technically and at the same time also commercially successful product they really manufactured and which blew everyone away for hundred of thousands of customers who ended up buying it , was the mark3.

To now create this fuzz and not come up with a long awaited successor would be an advertising suicide and a public relations nightmare on a global scale.

Ha!...i cant wait to see...


----------



## Zv (Oct 6, 2014)

Sounds like some kind of motivational seminar. It's probably related to an event where they'll have tutorials and workshops. I really doubt any hardware other than a white rebel or a new handbag.


----------



## AUGS (Oct 6, 2014)

takesome1 said:


> Simple;
> It is the replacement to Ron Howards Imaginat10n project.



Yeah, a Dynamo and David Copperfield special shot on a 6D.


----------



## AprilForever (Oct 6, 2014)

Zv said:


> Sounds like some kind of motivational seminar. It's probably related to an event where they'll have tutorials and workshops. I really doubt any hardware other than a white rebel or a new handbag.



Exactly what I was thinking. Maybe, you can now buy it with pink trim!

Or, maybe they are announcing the fabled legendary 3D!


----------



## Axilrod (Oct 6, 2014)

emko said:


> ahhh damn it, i was sure they where going to announce the 5d4 was going to use Sony's sensor.



That's just wishful thinking. No way a 5D4 would just come out of nowhere without a single mention of it on here.


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 6, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> EOS M3.


A mirrorless camera makes the most sense to me....

A M3 with the 70D sensor.... perfect for the masses!


----------



## AvTvM (Oct 6, 2014)

Nothing is IMPOSSIBLE. Says Canon. They can already see it. Even if we cannot see it. ;D


----------



## Diltiazem (Oct 6, 2014)

AvTvM said:


> Nothing is IMPOSSIBLE. Says Canon. They can already see it. Even if we cannot see it. ;D



You can see it tomorrow. 8)


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 6, 2014)

Diltiazem said:


> AvTvM said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing is IMPOSSIBLE. Says Canon. They can already see it. Even if we cannot see it. ;D
> ...


 
I see 37+ hours on the countdown timer, which makes it the day after tomorrow (Tuesday). Are we seeing different times in different locations around the world?


----------



## starship (Oct 6, 2014)

maybe a NEW 7d MK3 with a "revolutionary" updated 70d sensor?

but wait... 
that "revolution" already passed ...
(...there is no revolution, they only changed the president...)


----------



## Diltiazem (Oct 6, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Diltiazem said:
> 
> 
> > AvTvM said:
> ...



That's strange. This is what I see


----------



## wsmith96 (Oct 6, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> It is the 7D3......



 lol


----------



## AUGS (Oct 6, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Diltiazem said:
> 
> 
> > AvTvM said:
> ...



I guess so. Here in Australia it says 19:45 to go. I'm guessing its just a dumb script that takes the local computer time difference.


----------



## wsmith96 (Oct 6, 2014)

AUGS said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Diltiazem said:
> ...



I guess you could change the time on your computer and all will be revealed...


----------



## starship (Oct 6, 2014)

a canon sensor, that can - at least - compete with sony sensors and an apology for the 7d mkII sensor, which is only marginally better than the one in the 7d mkI of 2009?

that would be a "revolution"!


----------



## flyingSquirrel (Oct 6, 2014)

starship said:


> an apology for the 7d mkII sensor



BUAHAHAHA!!!!!


----------



## meywd (Oct 6, 2014)

it points to October 7, 2014 9:00:00 no time zone but since its Canon USA site we can guess its between UTC -7 and -10


```
var myCountdown = new Countdown({ 
		year		: 2014, 
		month		: 10, 
		day			: 7, 
		hour		: 9,
		minute		: 0, 
		second		: 0,
.
.
.
```


----------



## flyingSquirrel (Oct 6, 2014)

It's a camera that can take technically excellent, well composed photos, even in the hands of an incompetent, non-artistic person...... ;D


----------



## old-pr-pix (Oct 6, 2014)

Totally random info. just to make the rumor mill buzz... I did a search for "Canon see impossible" and discovered that canonseeimpossible.com, canonseeimpossible.net and canonseeimpossible.org were all initiated about a year ago. They just happen to be hosted on the same server as Phaseone.com!? Probably just coincidence as there are about 4000 sites hosted there. IP Address: 216.146.46.11 , 216.146.46.10 

canonseeimpossible.com brings up the same page as the seeimpossible.usa.canon.com link. The page seems to have just recently gone live. While I was searching, the host that had been reported as being in British Virgin Islands, switched to a U.S. site.

Any IT folks out there know how to get more insight?


----------



## Diltiazem (Oct 6, 2014)

old-pr-pix said:


> Totally random info. just to make the rumor mill buzz... I did a search for "Canon see impossible" and discovered that canonseeimpossible.com, canonseeimpossible.net and canonseeimpossible.org were all initiated about a year ago. They just happen to be hosted on the same server as Phaseone.com!? Probably just coincidence as there are about 4000 sites hosted there. IP Address: 216.146.46.11 , 216.146.46.10
> 
> canonseeimpossible.com brings up the same page as the seeimpossible.usa.canon.com link. The page seems to have just recently gone live. While I was searching, the host that had been reported as being in British Virgin Islands, switched to a U.S. site.
> 
> Any IT folks out there know how to get more insight?



Can't give anymore insight. But the fact that the sites were initiated a year ago would indicate some announcement delay?


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 6, 2014)

Canon announces their takeover of GoPro.....

At last! 4K video in an under $10,000 Canon camera!


----------



## Daniel Flather (Oct 6, 2014)

4x5 digital back, Canon's entry to large format!


----------



## starship (Oct 6, 2014)

old-pr-pix said:


> canonseeimpossible.com brings up the same page as the seeimpossible.usa.canon.com link. The page seems to have just recently gone live. While I was searching, the host that had been reported as being in British Virgin Islands, switched to a U.S. site.
> 
> Any IT folks out there know how to get more insight?



canonseeimpossible.com is registered to a US-advertising-agency, which is promoting canon.
http://whois.net/whois/canonseeimpossible.com

i guess, they want to apologise for the lame 7d mk2 sensor-technology...

for me - personally - that would be a "revolutionary" improvement. well, kind of...


----------



## TeT (Oct 6, 2014)

Mitch.Conner said:


> White 5D3?



nice...


----------



## BozillaNZ (Oct 6, 2014)

Impossible huh? It's the mount conversion service which converts your Canon Lens to Nikon F mount

Take that Canon and Nikon fans, BAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## TAF (Oct 6, 2014)

All future Canon cameras will come "Life Pixel" prepared so they see UV and IR as well as visible light?

With a dial selection to choose which light band you record?


----------



## Pompo (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## meywd (Oct 6, 2014)

maybe its a 50mm f/0.65 L


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Oct 6, 2014)

Some great & funny responses so far.
My take if those were the words I chose for a camera teaser.
A few things come to mind if this is about cameras-
Read the "Canon sees impossible".
1. If it's a low light low noise sensor, picture a scene in a very dark room with the word "Impossible" printed in black. The low light performance would be able to read the word "Impossible" despite being buried in the dark shadows in a dark room.(wishful thinking)
2. A super high resolution imager that can resolve the word "Impossible" from an impossible distance away.(going to need a mighty fine lens)
3. Some type of in-camera software that processes the image using a new method that results in a huge leap in performance.(possible) 

Normally, you would say "Canon can't see it being impossible" when it comes to engineering breakthroughs. I am taking the words literally as meaning Canon can see the word Impossible.
When it comes to #3, I have thought about this for a while. Most of the problem is space and power requirements. If you had something like a battery grip, the electronics would fit. The data connection would be an optical port between the body & "grip". There is actually some empty space in present grips. Higher tech batteries that are smaller would improve on the space & power required.
Going one step further to improve signal to noise ratios is to cool the sensor. Astro guys know this. The technology to do this exists but it's a space thing.(no pun intended)

- so that's my 2 cents worth.


----------



## dafrank (Oct 6, 2014)

I know a lot of you are having a good time playing off this in order to express frustration at Canon, but for the few of you who hold out hope for some wonderful new camera, or even lenses, I will add my caution and best guess about the "reveal." This is almost certainly NOT about enthusiast or pro cameras or lenses. Maybe, just maybe, this might relate to some technology that might eventually apply to such picture takers, but, even more likely, as suggested by some others, this will have more to do with some other type of Canon non-camera hardware, or even some non-hardware subject, such as social initiatives, web/cloud related offerings, or something in some new sector in which Canon has not before been active. Whatever it may turn out to be, don't invest hope for that Moby Dick of a high MP DSLR; it will eventually happen, but I doubt very much that this timed event has anything to do with it. If I'm wrong, you can give me forum-grief galore, and I'll be a lousy prognosticator but happy nonetheless.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Oct 6, 2014)

It's like throwing darts in a black room blindfolded and not knowing were the dartboard is.


----------



## adhocphotographer (Oct 6, 2014)

lets see tomorrow eh? I just hope the anticlimax is not soooo bad... this is a rather tantalising proposition!


----------



## RAKAMRAK (Oct 6, 2014)

KeithBreazeal said:


> It's like throwing darts in a black room blindfolded and not knowing were the dartboard is.



There is no guarantee that the room is black or it is even a room....


----------



## strykapose (Oct 6, 2014)

"AT CANON, WE SEE IMPOSSIBLE"

It means that Canon sees its impossible so give us what we want. 



Canon, What&#x27;s Taking So Long? Please Hurry Up! by Strykapose, on Flickr


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Oct 6, 2014)

40MP,8fps,5D3-sized,7D2 AF,4k/1080p high quality not blurry 10bit 4:2:2,sensor captures more photons than exist in a scene so it delivers ISO512,000 that looks like ISO100 today, has less than 0 read noise and 24bit read outs for 27bit 'per pixel' DR, as well as a few ground-breaking new features.


----------



## clicstudio (Oct 6, 2014)

This sounds a lot like the "think different" campaign from Apple a few years back. 
I just hope they deliver and blow our minds with a camera that can SEE what the human eye can. 
DR is the future, not MP. 

I also want to see the impossible.


----------



## clicstudio (Oct 6, 2014)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> 40MP,8fps,5D3-sized,7D2 AF,4k/1080p high quality not blurry 10bit 4:2:2,sensor captures more photons than exist in a scene so it delivers ISO512,000 that looks like ISO100 today, has less than 0 read noise and 24bit read outs for 27bit 'per pixel' DR, as well as a few ground-breaking new features.


They said impossible, not unbelievable


----------



## IslanderMV (Oct 6, 2014)

"Canon see impossible"

I believe this can mean only one thing … the long awaited Möbius - Escher camera has been perfected.


----------



## Aglet (Oct 6, 2014)

could be a really funky new medical imaging something-er-other


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 6, 2014)

adhocphotographer said:


> lets see tomorrow eh? I just hope the anticlimax is not soooo bad... this is a rather tantalising proposition!


 
It won't be tomorrow, its US time, Tuesday at 9AM Eastern Time (Canon issues press releases from their headquarters in New York State).

The thing is, for major announcements, its almost always leaked about a week in advance. On the other hand, Canon does not take out large advertising spreads to announce printers or calculators, It should be something of interest to consumers. 

About the wording --- It is either a puzzle, or Canon hired a advertising agency that farms out jobs to writers in a country whose native language is not English. I'd bet that its a puzzle.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Oct 6, 2014)

Jim Saunders said:


> Harry Muff said:
> 
> 
> > New lens caps.
> ...



Haha, screw-in lens caps ;D


----------



## mrsfotografie (Oct 6, 2014)

strykapose said:


> "AT CANON, WE SEE IMPOSSIBLE"
> 
> It means that Canon sees its impossible so give us what we want.
> 
> ...



Inverted lens hoods as standard? ;D ;D


----------



## Maximilian (Oct 6, 2014)

*yawn*
Wake me up when the "impossible" is announced or released. 

As long as it is the announcement of the announcement of the... I'll keep sleeping - or taking pictures.

My guess:
Some internet gimmick 
or a EOS M3 - again without (E)VF. *lol*
Maybe some 4k/8k video stuff.

Anything else - EOS (for stills) related - would be welcome. 

Good night...


----------



## l_d_allan (Oct 6, 2014)

An alternate reading could be ...

"At Canon, we see impossible" ...
to overcome challenges to cost effectively match the performance of modern sensors with our obsolete fab.

Or not?


----------



## mann1986 (Oct 6, 2014)

This has most likely something to do with Photo Plus at the end of the month in New York City(hence the NYT full page ad). From some close friends who know some closer people I've heard Canon will be making big announcements this month. Lets just say they didn't want to steal the thunder from the 7D2 in Germany last month.


----------



## mcdopsa (Oct 6, 2014)

Anyone else curious about the strange indentation? The entire page follows this

Strange way of
indenting that is not
just for the organization. 

photo here:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/07wo2jg75kud8pw/Canon%20Impossible.png?dl=0

Also, it looks like a red lens flare is going from bottom left to top right, which makes me think that it WILL indeed be a photography related announcement. That and the NY Times spread to go along with the Photo show in NY next month seems... related.

Just my $0.02!


----------



## Synkka (Oct 6, 2014)

It's strong wording for an advert, and it doesn't scream a small announcement. But with the reality that in this day and age there are very few secrets when it comes to product launches.
Best hope for something exciting would be a development announcement that would be easier to keep contained. Saddest thing would be a new selfie camera.

Not long to wait now


----------



## Tugela (Oct 6, 2014)

mann1986 said:



> This has most likely something to do with Photo Plus at the end of the month in New York City(hence the NYT full page ad). From some close friends who know some closer people I've heard Canon will be making big announcements this month. Lets just say they didn't want to steal the thunder from the 7D2 in Germany last month.



A damp squib does not make thunder.

The only thunder heard from Germany last month was the announcement of the NX1.


----------



## SUN (Oct 6, 2014)

* CANON 1DX II *
* it's official* 

*Image Sensor*
Effective pixels: Approx. *41.1* megapixels ISO 100-409.600
*Video* 
4K RAW 10bit 4:4:4: 4096x2160 or 3840x2160 at 59.94p/29.97p/23.98p/50p/25p/24p
1080p RAW 10bit 4:4:4 at 240p/120p/59.94p/29.97p/23.98p/50p/25p/24p


----------



## Quackator (Oct 6, 2014)

Whatever it is - the folks at canon have definitely 
read along in many, many forums on the net.

They do know their clientele very well, obviously.


----------



## vscd (Oct 6, 2014)

I smell a fullframe foveon/CMOS Hybrid MegaPixel 1Dx S, paired with a Kitlens of 14-105L f1.4... and at the same time they'll pronounce a new 50mm L1.0.

In your face Sony!


----------



## Wrathwilde (Oct 6, 2014)

IslanderMV said:


> "Canon see impossible"
> 
> I believe this can mean only one thing … the long awaited Möbius - Escher camera has been perfected.



It will be the camera system David Bowies character invented in The Man Who Fell to Earth.


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Oct 6, 2014)

Strong words.
Lets see, what follows.


----------



## Wrathwilde (Oct 6, 2014)

SUN said:


> * CANON 1DX II *
> 
> 
> It will be actually be called...
> ...


----------



## xps (Oct 6, 2014)

Found @ dpreview.com:


http://www.dpreview.com/articles/5579438583/see-impossible-canon-counts-down-to-something

*"Naturally we're rooting for a Wi-Fi-enabled 6x4 inch portable printer."....*


----------



## tron (Oct 6, 2014)

TeT said:


> Mitch.Conner said:
> 
> 
> > White 5D3?
> ...


no red SL1 ;D


----------



## ChristopherMarkPerez (Oct 6, 2014)

Something seems bogus.

When the 5D MkII was to be announced there was a teaser shot of the camera top plate back-lit.

So what if Canon sees the impossible. I can see it too. But that doesn't mean I can actually build it on a limited R&D budget and sell at a price the Great UnWashed can afford, does it?


----------



## jeremypark (Oct 6, 2014)

Announcement reminds me of the sensor they announced in development last year that could shoot in 0.01 lux... They had a video of firefly's shot in near pitch black. 
So perhaps a new camera great in low light?


----------



## douglaurent (Oct 6, 2014)

it's a new camera called 3D, a direct competitor to the d810 with more megapixels but also no battery grip. including 4k video, but no canon log, price below 4000 bucks. this doesnt cannibalize 1DC, 5D3, 7D2, C100-500, is filling the gap in the lineup and is also an answer to all the negative feedback (which can clearly be read out of the ad). unfortunately again no swivel screen as a tribute to the canon camcorder division.


----------



## ClickIt_AC (Oct 6, 2014)

Its an SLR built onto a headband made for Tom Cruise and his next MI Film!!


----------



## pedro (Oct 6, 2014)

jeremypark said:


> Announcement reminds me of the sensor they announced in development last year that could shoot in 0.01 lux... They had a video of firefly's shot in near pitch black.
> So perhaps a new camera great in low light?



Same thing came to my mind. 

It's here
http://www.canon.com/news/2013/sep12e.html

If it turns out in a development announcement of a new canon dslr body, the 1DxII maybe won't be that far off anymore...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 6, 2014)

I'm going to bet it's a new flat panel display.


----------



## mskrystalmeth (Oct 6, 2014)

It seems that I must come in here to Nut Central...and Explain this. No Camera! No Lens. You Canon Fan Boys have had nothing to be excited about...including 7d mark something....This is a 3d Printer...OK! BACK TO NORMAL! :-\


----------



## mskrystalmeth (Oct 6, 2014)

xps said:


> How exiting! Something we can interpret everything into it.
> But it seems really to be an national event. And the logo looks like the business division of Canon
> 
> Who knows? The long awaited 100-400?
> ...




You My Friend...are 100% Correct! IT is a Printer/Copier. Amazingly...Reading all through the massive replies..and NO one...can see the massive red cube clue! LOL :-\


----------



## Shinshilla (Oct 6, 2014)

I say Canon gather all the cool ideas from all the forums discussing this "seeimpossible" issue and choose the coolest and the craziest one and then publish it : "this is what we meant!"  8)


----------



## tron (Oct 6, 2014)

Another idea: Maybe it is the "Canon and Stella McCartney Unveil Limited Edition Camera Bag Collaboration " coming in the US too (and maybe in many colors) ;D


----------



## Kmccarthy (Oct 6, 2014)

nickpudar said:


> Any idea what this may be about?
> seeimpossible.usa.canon.com
> This was on a two-page spread ad in the New York Times today in the front section.
> The website has 45 hours left on a countdown timer...



This reminds me of a poor imitation of Apple's 1997 "Think different" campaign, when Steve Jobs returned. 

“Here's to the crazy ones. The misfits. The rebels. The troublemakers. The round pegs in the square holes. The ones who see things differently. They're not fond of rules. And they have no respect for the status quo. You can quote them, disagree with them, glorify or vilify them. About the only thing you can't do is ignore them. Because they change things. They push the human race forward. And while some may see them as the crazy ones, we see genius. Because the people who are crazy enough to think they can change the world, are the ones who do.”


----------



## nostrovia (Oct 6, 2014)

My guess, based on the logo, is that we are looking at a commercial 3D scanner/copier.


----------



## zim (Oct 6, 2014)

mskrystalmeth said:


> It seems that I must come in here to Nut Central...and Explain this. No Camera! No Lens. You Canon Fan Boys have had nothing to be excited about...including 7d mark something....This is a 3d Printer...OK! BACK TO NORMAL! :-\



I'm sure your absolutely correct, about the printer that is


----------



## szinski (Oct 6, 2014)

Maybe it's this??

http://petapixel.com/2013/09/13/canon-debuts-exciting-prototype-sensor-exceptional-low-light-capability/


----------



## FreshPicsUK (Oct 6, 2014)

It's almost certainly a camera if you read between the lines, probably the mythical 46MP beast (lets call it the 3D for now, although it almost certainly won't be called a 3D as everyone in the world has pointed out!). 

Canon wouldn't take the limelight away from the 7DII by releasing the 3D at the same time at Photokina. The 7DII was a disappointment to a lot of people and it would have been almost forgotten about if they'd released the 3D at the same time, in the same venue. And doing a cheeky reveal like Nikon did with the DF is a great move on behalf of Canon-Look at what it's done to this page and every other rumour page-People will be speculating about it until the second it arrives... 

Then there will be a million office bods delighted that they're getting a new photocopier, a further million people excited about a new, faster-focussing EOS M3 which takes EF lenses and probably just as many professional photographers jumping out of their 4th floor New York condo's because Canon aren't keeping up with Nikon in the megapixel race, despite the D810 being a bit rubbish at high-ISO. ??? 

My advice-Don't get too excited.


----------



## Davebo (Oct 6, 2014)

Or maybe this, (man, I hope I'm wrong).........

https://www.facebook.com/iristaofficial/posts/1548877098665553 (two mentions of impossible)

Canon quietly launched irista.com ,a few months ago, to compete with the like of Dropbox,etc. The new box logo may indeed be a clue. Perhaps after a 'soft ' launch, they're ready to take it to the masses.
They may also announce that they 'see it impossible' to give more than 10G of free storage....when some competition offer 2Tb.
Hope I'm wrong!


----------



## clicstudio (Oct 6, 2014)

Kmccarthy said:


> nickpudar said:
> 
> 
> > Any idea what this may be about?
> ...


That is exactly what I said before. Canon's ad agency rewrote the think different campaign


----------



## zenja27 (Oct 6, 2014)

Im pretty sure it is not connected with dslr's. If it where a new sensor then 7d2 would be an old tech before getting to stores. Printer is possible but hoping for something more interesting.


----------



## clicstudio (Oct 6, 2014)

I didn't know about the logo being business. I never seen it before so it caught my attention but wasn't sure what it was...
The words are too strong and cocky to be just a printer or copier. 
I hope it's not.


----------



## DominoDude (Oct 6, 2014)

I take my hat of to the guys/girls at Grey Group New York (they also did the imaginat10n campaign for Canon) who's behind this ad. They've certainly raised a few eyebrows and made us think/hope/express our wants.

I've tried digging around but can only find that the server belongs to the above mentioned advertising company, and it is hosted at Rackspace. Nothing abnormal in the whois. No MX in DNS.


----------



## AvTvM (Oct 6, 2014)

There is quite a bit of similarity between those 2 logos: 

A) Imagerunner Advance Printer/Copiers: http://www.imagerunneradvance.com/







B) "See Impossible" teaser logo:


----------



## weixing (Oct 6, 2014)

Hi,
There is a "Terms and Conditions" below... Just wonder is it related to the content?? If so, may be an online service?? 

Have a nice day.


----------



## PhotoCat (Oct 6, 2014)

The box has 3 pieces. Would it be collaboration between 3 companies? Canon, Sony & ??.


----------



## AvTvM (Oct 6, 2014)

PhotoCat said:


> The box has 3 pieces. Would it be collaboration between 3 companies? Canon, Sony & ??.



but the logo looks like it is "exploding" ... or falling apart ... ;D


----------



## spinola (Oct 6, 2014)

a 3D scan and printer: a replicator.


----------



## douglasgottlieb (Oct 6, 2014)

A limited edition all white EOSM in a Stella McCartney handbag! Stop the presses!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2014)

Speaking as a guy who long suffered with a job in ad agencies, some observations:

- Having a domain name reserved a year in advance is done generally only for very planned campaigns. This isn’t the product-to-promote-for-the-quarter, but rather a major effort budgeted in FY 2013 (I believe Canon has a calendar fiscal year). 

- The watermark behind the text is of the box logo, which means that they had no budget for any sort of imagery, or - more likely - they are going to introduce a physical product and do not wish to step on their suspense by having any of it appear until tomorrow.

- There is no attempt to capture visitors to the site with an email notification or even a social following request other than the standard one that appears at the bottom of all Canon pages. This suggests to me that they are using their main traditional media agency for this project, rather than, well, someone who knows how things should done in 2014 (which isn’t a cut on Canon, as this is how it’s generally done with large brands). 

- This is, indeed, a poor copy of the old Apple campaign framed as a toast to the “think different” crowd. Interestingly, they even copied the deliberate grammatical oddness in order to create a mind-sticking emphasis. It “should” have been “think differently,” and it sticks in your head the more for it being slightly improper. Canon dropped the article before impossible. It should have been “the impossible” to complete the cliche. All this said, they’ve done it poorly because “We see impossible” can mean that they *are* the nay-sayers. This suggests to me that the copy/concept originated in Japan, and the U.S. agency is, as usual, taking orders. It suggests that parsing the text isn’t terribly fruitful. One last note on the ad copy: it harkens quite consistently to Canon’s previous ads that feature users of their products, borrowing cool and artistic merit from the efforts made with their products. I think this last note is the most predictive of what we’re going to see.

- Canon has a long history of using teasers for very lame introductions that otherwise wouldn’t even be noticed. The most recent was that ad in India that got this forum all excited for a week. 

- The subdomain is attached as a sub-sub domain to the USA website, which suggests this is not a global release. This is bad news for you guys looking for the 1D whatever, or other product that would fit into its global competitive offerings. 

- The choice of the NYT does suggest an attempt to reach a national audience, rather than the artistic community in NY. Interestingly, they appear to have bought only print. They have purchased neither the biz, technology or art sections of NYT.com

- A rule of thumb in media is to purchase at least twice as much media in the main campaign as you’ve purchased in the teaser part. This isn’t hewed to very consistently, but they probably dropped a $150-200k on the NYT ad pags, so a follow-on campaign might be a half million dollars, which for Canon is a significant campaign. 

- This leaves me guessing it’s 
A) a printer that has some sort of networking or other feature to which IT departments will have an auto-immune reaction (thus explaining lots of the language, attempting to inoculate against the inevitable vetoes)
B) the launch of some sort of social media/media effort to show off cool things Americans do with Canon cameras. 
C) something even lamer


----------



## douglasgottlieb (Oct 6, 2014)

a) A limited edition all white EOSM in a Stella McCartney handbag! Stop the presses! 

b) Canon is pleased to announce that it has been acquired by Yongnuo and will become a subsidiary maintaining the Canon name.

c) Canon joins M43

d) In case you missed our cloud storage announcement a few months ago, here it is again

e) Here's the full frame, weather sealed, fast focusing, 50 megapixel, astounding dynamic range, mirrorless camera you'd given up believing we could do.

f) Nevermind. It's just a copier.


----------



## EOSguy (Oct 6, 2014)

Or maybe a big firmware upgrade for the 5DM3.


----------



## DominoDude (Oct 6, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> ...
> B) the launch of some sort of social media/media effort to show off cool things Americans do with Canon cameras.



Something like #BringIt perhaps then? -> http://bringit.usa.canon.com/


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Oct 6, 2014)

At http://seeimpossible.usa.canon.com/ I see nothing that would indicate it has anything to do with photography. But then how much of Canon is photography? 25%?


----------



## lintoni (Oct 6, 2014)

brad-man said:


> wsmith96 said:
> 
> 
> > Probably a new designer camera bag.
> ...


A _pair_ of Heather shoes? ???


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Oct 6, 2014)

AcutancePhotography said:


> At http://seeimpossible.usa.canon.com/ I see nothing that would indicate it has anything to do with photography. But then how much of Canon is photography? 25%?



True, but I have trouble imagining Canon would pay for a New York Times spread for a copy machine or printer. Not to mention that neither of those would be considered impossible.


----------



## szinski (Oct 6, 2014)

I'm still hoping that "See Impossible" refers to their new ultra low-light sensor technology... because you're seeing what was previously impossible with a regular sensor.

http://petapixel.com/2013/09/13/canon-debuts-exciting-prototype-sensor-exceptional-low-light-capability/


----------



## szinski (Oct 6, 2014)

Here's a video showing off the new sensor... the prototype was announced about a year ago, about the same time frame as when the seeimpossible domain names were registered. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bPuT7R7JVxk


----------



## Gorku (Oct 6, 2014)

I am not that excited. I think the new logo lacks DR


----------



## szinski (Oct 6, 2014)

Here's another reason that I think it's the new ultra low-light sensor.

The new logo looks like a square pixel exploding... or getting larger. Here's a snippet about how the new sensor is designed:

"The new CMOS sensor is exceptionally sensitive due to the *extremely large light-collecting pixels* found on the surface. They each measure 19 square microns in size, which is 7.5 times the size of the pixels found on the Canon 1D X DSLR’s sensor."


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Oct 6, 2014)

Gorku said:


> I am not that excited. I think the new logo lacks DR



Nicely played ;D


----------



## FreshPicsUK (Oct 6, 2014)

I think the logo could point to a multi-layer sensor. Just me then... :/


----------



## leGreve (Oct 6, 2014)

Lets hope they can top Sony.... Otherwise this will become embarressing


----------



## bcflood (Oct 6, 2014)

Whatever it is that allows us to "See Impossible", I just hope it doesn't cost as much as a car ;D


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Oct 6, 2014)

Here's a thought:

Could the logo hint not be the box itself, but what's inside (hidden by) the box? It's light. The box/walls merely hide what's inside.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Oct 6, 2014)

Whatever it is, I would probably have to save $$$$$ for three years to afford it. :


----------



## andrewrsnyd (Oct 6, 2014)

Maybe a 3D printer of some sort? But hopefully something camera related...


----------



## Lurker (Oct 6, 2014)

My 3 guesses:
1) A new flash system. Looking at the image on the site it looks like multiple flash zones. Logo also looks like a box being busted open to reveal a light.

2) Some new IR or UV capability. See the impossible - converts something we can't see to something we can. (Besides shadow detail even though ETTR applied )

3) A subscription service for hardware firmware. You buy the hardware and then keep paying to keep it running. Pay up or we shut you down. Seems to be working for others (MS and Adobe) so why not Canon?


----------



## LeakerLekker (Oct 6, 2014)

"See the invisible" means that we are going to see what we can't see with the naked eye. They'll finally show us a camera with a patented sensor sensible to UV and IR. Portrait photography is going to get great benefit from it! :-X


----------



## sanj (Oct 6, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> It is the 7D3......



Yeah yeah. How come I did not think of that? Darn.


----------



## fragilesi (Oct 6, 2014)

You're all wrong, this is something genuinely exciting.

It's a filter for Canon Rumours that detects DRones and sensor fanatics and pings their posts into a special set of separate but parallel threads. It will be months before they realise that no-one is actually paying any attention to them.


----------



## fragilesi (Oct 6, 2014)

Davebo said:


> Or maybe this, (man, I hope I'm wrong).........
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/iristaofficial/posts/1548877098665553 (two mentions of impossible)
> 
> ...



Actually that was my guess. It surely has to be something like that, or some integration with social media.


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Oct 6, 2014)

Lurker said:


> My 3 guesses:
> 1) A new flash system. Looking at the image on the site it looks like multiple flash zones. Logo also looks like a box being busted open to reveal a light.
> 
> 2) Some new IR or UV capability. See the impossible - converts something we can't see to something we can. (Besides shadow detail even though ETTR applied )
> ...



1. I agree about your view of the logo. I said something similar. A new flash system isn't in the realm of impossible though.

2. Maybe. However, the New York Times spread suggests mass appeal. UV and IR imaging lacks that.

3. Lacks both the "impossible" aspect since it's been done (making its possibility certain) and the mass appeal. Launching a giant ad campaign that tells people to get ready to effectively get screwed (metaphorically) would be a poor use of marketing funds, and foolish.


----------



## LeakerLekker (Oct 6, 2014)

Mitch.Conner said:


> Lurker said:
> 
> 
> > 2. Maybe. However, the New York Times spread suggests mass appeal. UV and IR imaging lacks that.
> ...


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Oct 6, 2014)

LeakerLekker said:


> Mitch.Conner said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker said:
> ...


----------



## calotype (Oct 6, 2014)

For me, two ways to read this new logo:

- very business (and old school) style. so probably not this 

- very 3D style, my favorite . Lets see very soon ....


----------



## mskrystalmeth (Oct 6, 2014)

LeakerLekker said:


> "See the invisible" means that we are going to see what we can't see with the naked eye. They'll finally show us a camera with a patented sensor sensible to UV and IR. Portrait photography is going to get great benefit from it! :-X




Oh My Canon Boy....It is a 3D Printer....The foolish continue to IGNORE ALL CLUES!


----------



## mskrystalmeth (Oct 6, 2014)

AcutancePhotography said:


> Gorku said:
> 
> 
> > I am not that excited. I think the new logo lacks DR
> ...


 :-[ :-X :-\.....3D PRINTER! Stop with it being a Camera...It is NOT!


----------



## wtlloyd (Oct 6, 2014)

12 pages? On this thing?

Jeez, Louise.

Suppose they gave a rumor, and nobody came?


----------



## mskrystalmeth (Oct 6, 2014)

:-\ 

YOUR OTHER CLUE! The Guy who Runs CR...has always told you Canon Fan Boys...when it is a camera coming...This time he has NOT! So it is NOT a Camera! Everyone....Relax...Everyone is getting their Panties all Bunched up for a 3D Copier! :-\


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 6, 2014)

Some have a good point. That super low light sensor that Canon developed was for a big push into video surveillance. The industrial like logo contributes to the thought that they are planning to make a big splash into industrial, law enforcement, and military surveillance equipment.


----------



## unfocused (Oct 6, 2014)

fragilesi said:


> You're all wrong, this is something genuinely exciting.
> 
> It's a filter for Canon Rumours that detects DRones and sensor fanatics ... It will be months before they realize that no-one is actually paying any attention to them.



It's already been months since most people paid any attention to them.


----------



## coreyhkh (Oct 6, 2014)

lol this will probably just be new printers.


----------



## dstppy (Oct 6, 2014)

Hrm. Registered today, five posts all in the same thread.

One wonders which one of our long-time posters is the new FakeSteveJobs on this thread


----------



## chitownjeff (Oct 6, 2014)

We know what it's not - a 100-400 mark 2 because that apparently is impossible.

It's probably something business or education related.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Oct 6, 2014)

fragilesi said:


> You're all wrong, this is something genuinely exciting.
> 
> It's a filter for Canon Rumours that detects DRones and sensor fanatics and pings their posts into a special set of separate but parallel threads. It will be months before they realise that no-one is actually paying any attention to them.



No, no, it's a special filter that sends all Canon fanboys and sycophants to Nikon forums where some Nikon users are hoping that Nikon updates the D300 to match the 7D2 for reach/action so you guys can note that in Nikon-land people don't get mocked and trashed if they dare mention that Nikon does something less than perfect and you can see how civil Nikon threads remain and you can see that Nikon users aren't hysterically defensive and they don't around saying stuff like "just stick with your D300 moron, you have no possible need for a 7D2 and reach is just a myth and the D300 sensor is more than good enough for you no matter what, learn how to expose and post process freak" or "the small buffer on the D7100 doesn't matter to anyone but geeks who test fps and buffer speed in a lab you Canon troll".


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Oct 6, 2014)

unfocused said:


> fragilesi said:
> 
> 
> > You're all wrong, this is something genuinely exciting.
> ...



You might be surprised what some people say in PM behind the scenes.


----------



## JamesBeltz (Oct 6, 2014)

To all those that say the exploding box has to do with a new pixel, it is more likely a metaphor for "thinking outside the box".

And since we are all guessing, I say that since they would not readily trump a new 7D just released, I am going newly designed Rebel that is mirrorless but still uses EF-S lens, EVF, flip out screen, with the dual layer pixel technology. Plus built in social media apps when connected via WiFi.


----------



## unfocused (Oct 6, 2014)

mskrystalmeth said:


> :-\
> 
> YOUR OTHER CLUE! The Guy who Runs CR...has always told you Canon Fan Boys...when it is a camera coming...This time he has NOT! So it is NOT a Camera! Everyone....Relax...Everyone is getting their Panties all Bunched up for a 3D Copier! :-\



A 3D printer is plausible, but I don't think so. I'm certain it's not a new camera or camera accessory. No leaks to CR guy or others. No ads, promos or teasers in photo-oriented publications or websites. No similar promotions anywhere else in the world. 

I'm betting that they are simply launching a new marketing campaign. I could easily see a bunch of ads built around the concept that Canon helps people "see the impossible." They could talk about their medical imaging, their "fireflies" video, the new 7DII autofocus, security cameras, etc. etc. and wrap them all under the "see the impossible" marketing campaign.


----------



## mskrystalmeth (Oct 6, 2014)

:-\IF you are guessing Camera! NO!
:-\IF you are guessing Lens! NO!
:-*IF you are all guessing 3D Printer! YES! :-*

For the Clueless! Canon Rumors has always mentioned a Camera or Lens in advance, when Canon is about to release a new Camera or Lens. CR HAS NOT MENTIONED NO CAMERA! OR LENS! Oh my it is a 3D Printer! :-*


----------



## icassell (Oct 6, 2014)

As the bottom of the page has Privacy Policy and Terms and Conditions statements, this is, to my mind, almost certainly some new software/application and not a new piece of hardware.

http://seeimpossible.usa.canon.com/


----------



## joelmeaders (Oct 6, 2014)

Has anyone noticed the red dot at the bottom left of the screen regardless of resolution? Also there is a blurred red thing in the middle. Anyone want to run photoshop deblur on it?

EDIT: Red blur in center is the box logo.

http://seeimpossible.usa.canon.com/images/bg-countdown.png


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Oct 6, 2014)

icassell said:


> As the bottom of the page has Privacy Policy and Terms and Conditions statements, this is, to my mind, almost certainly some new software/application and not a new piece of hardware.
> 
> http://seeimpossible.usa.canon.com/



Those links take you to the standard Privacy Policy and Terms and Conditions for Canon and its website.

It's standard legal stuff. I wouldn't read into it having any significance at all.


----------



## marcel (Oct 6, 2014)

is a new ad campaign, as is explained in this article in italian:

http://www.webnews.it/2014/09/18/canon-come-and-see/


----------



## joelmeaders (Oct 6, 2014)

Well there is a red dot in the header image on that article just as there is a red dot on the bottom left of the announcement page.


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Oct 6, 2014)

joelmeaders said:


> Has anyone noticed the red dot at the bottom left of the screen regardless of resolution? Also there is a blurred red thing in the middle. Anyone want to run photoshop deblur on it?
> 
> EDIT: Red blur in center is the box logo.
> 
> http://seeimpossible.usa.canon.com/images/bg-countdown.png



Red dot at bottom left is similar to what is seen in the article marcel linked to.


----------



## marcel (Oct 6, 2014)

With google translate:

"At 80 years after the birth of the brand, Canon raises and introduces a new payoff to accompany their market challenges, "come and see." The principle is very clear: the world of smartphones has created a huge user base, with a few taps on a touchscreen, snap and share photos trillion every year; hesitate to consider a risk this dynamic would be counterproductive, so Canon has embraced the opportunity and want to aim precisely this type of users to convert them into customers than one type of photography more advanced and qualitative".

I do not understand. If you do not understand the translation, I do not understand the original text in italian, what they want to do? 
reminds me Nikon with its "true photography"......


----------



## ishdakuteb (Oct 6, 2014)

let's guess together for fun: something relates to recently anouncement of a new camera and also relates to a new jersey event happen on sunday 2014.10.05...


----------



## Hannes (Oct 6, 2014)

There was even an ad on ITV (British TV channel) just now pointing to this site https://comeandsee.canon-europe.com/en-GB?WT.srch=1&WT.mc_id=gb:google:canon%202h14_cta_gb:cta%20only_en:come%20and%20see


----------



## unfocused (Oct 6, 2014)

unfocused said:


> I'm betting that they are simply launching a new marketing campaign. I could easily see a bunch of ads built around the concept that Canon helps people "see the impossible."...





marcel said:


> is a new ad campaign, as is explained in this article in italian:
> 
> http://www.webnews.it/2014/09/18/canon-come-and-see/



I guessed right. So, what's my prize?


----------



## anthonyd (Oct 6, 2014)

unfocused said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > I'm betting that they are simply launching a new marketing campaign. I could easily see a bunch of ads built around the concept that Canon helps people "see the impossible."...
> ...



You get to see impossible first!


----------



## JohnDizzo15 (Oct 6, 2014)

I don't claim to know what it will be. I just know I'm selling a bunch of stuff I don't use often enough to prepare to see the impossible.

Sony rig is already gone.....


----------



## keriboi (Oct 6, 2014)

nothing happened, typical canon ;D


----------



## Diko (Oct 6, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Speaking as a guy who long suffered with a job in ad agencies, some observations:
> 
> - Having a domain name reserved a year in advance is done generally only for very planned campaigns. This isn’t the product-to-promote-for-the-quarter, but rather a major effort budgeted in FY 2013 (I believe Canon has a calendar fiscal year).
> 
> ...



Yeah! Most probably 

* - a printer or
* - Cloud service (for selfies - different from irista.com)

or even a

* - CANON SMARTPHONE   

I can hardly imagine a production or release event for US local market ONLY. I say a an ad that would attract a lot of talk for something that needs an artificial buzz otherwise quite not that interesting.

While some exciting news would be everywhere for free ;-)


----------



## Admin US West (Oct 6, 2014)

dstppy said:


> Hrm. Registered today, five posts all in the same thread.
> 
> One wonders which one of our long-time posters is the new FakeSteveJobs on this thread



I monitor new signups each day 3-5 times, and look for proxy IP's or other ways of detecting spammers. Hot topics often result in a host of new members, we need to welcome them and if they post inappropriate or trolling material report it. We've been banning Spammers and ex-members trying to get in to the tune of 5-10 a day recently. It will die down once the new announcement fever is over.

Take the time to welcome new members, many are excellent photographers who have just been shy about signing up.


----------



## keriboi (Oct 6, 2014)

Oh Well, Im guessing its going to be a fizzer. They had far more exposure than they wanted and now realise they are going to look stupid so wont update anything until tomorrow.

What other complany would create hype like this and have a counter that does nothing. This has been more of a letdown than Lost.


----------



## dickgrafixstop (Oct 6, 2014)

Diko's very insightful post struck a chord. My first reaction to the "teaser" was Apple's "Think Different" campaign.
Apple had less than 10% of the computer market then, so appealing to the Apple user's individuality was a strong
presence. When I think of "impossible" with Canon several things come to mind. 

I'd like to see a competitive mirrorless offering - or better yet a mirrorless "family" of products to compete with Fuji and the micro 4/3s bunch.

I'd like to see a high megapixel, low light offering to compete strongly with Nikon D810.

I'd like to see a quality full frame high speed offering to compete with Sony.

I don't much care about medium format, but for Canon that too may be "impossible".

Oh, you want "impossible"? How about lower ink prices or bigger cartridges?

Yes, I guess "impossible" is a good vantage point for our friends at Canon.


----------



## Knut Skywalker (Oct 6, 2014)

I'm sorry if this was already posted, I didn't read the 14 pages that came before me. But I think the box-logo has some similarities with the ImageRunner logo http://www.imagerunneradvance.com/images/imagerunner_advance_logo.png

Maybe they are announcing new printers.


----------



## kyle86 (Oct 6, 2014)

10 minutes past and nothing there still?


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Oct 6, 2014)

kyle86 said:


> 10 minutes past and nothing there still?



Huh? There's still 14 hours and 45 minutes left.


----------



## kyle86 (Oct 6, 2014)

My countdown timer says 00:00:00 maybe coz im in Australia...


----------



## lo lite (Oct 6, 2014)

Mitch.Conner said:


> kyle86 said:
> 
> 
> > 10 minutes past and nothing there still?
> ...



The counter is done using JavaScript and relying on the local time 9:00 without time zones as some earlier post in this thread mentioned. So one can only guess, which "9:00" they're talking about. Since it's an US site I guess they mean some US-9:00.


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Oct 6, 2014)

lo lite said:


> Mitch.Conner said:
> 
> 
> > kyle86 said:
> ...



With an ad in the New York Times directing people to the site, surely they're relying on EST.

That's sloppy work to rely on local system time rather than use server time.


----------



## telemaq76 (Oct 7, 2014)

just a bridge with a zoom x100 to see the impossible ;D


----------



## kyle86 (Oct 7, 2014)

Mitch.Conner said:


> lo lite said:
> 
> 
> > Mitch.Conner said:
> ...



yeah its pretty dumb i must say lol


----------



## lo lite (Oct 7, 2014)

It will be this: https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=de&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=de&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.golem.de%2Fnews%2Fbildsensor-chip-sieht-mehr-farben-als-das-menschliche-auge-1410-109655.html&edit-text=&act=url


----------



## Bennymiata (Oct 7, 2014)

Time was up ages ago.
So Canon, what's up?


----------



## DominoDude (Oct 7, 2014)

Nope, time hasn't run out. There's 7h to go...


----------



## unfocused (Oct 7, 2014)

lo lite said:


> It will be this: https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=de&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=de&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.golem.de%2Fnews%2Fbildsensor-chip-sieht-mehr-farben-als-das-menschliche-auge-1410-109655.html&edit-text=&act=url



Not hardly. Read my earlier post. Canon Italy has already spilled the beans. It's a marketing campaign. Canon helps its customers see the impossible.


----------



## Zv (Oct 7, 2014)

Times up. Is that page meant to show something??


----------



## siegsAR (Oct 7, 2014)

Zv said:


> Times up. Is that page meant to show something??


Same here, still nada.


----------



## SwampYankee (Oct 7, 2014)

Perhaps Canon has done what Apple did with Intel. Roll over, lube up, and take it with a smile on your face. Canon will now use Sony sensors


----------



## weixing (Oct 7, 2014)

Hi,
My timer also reach 00:00:00... : 

If timer is on US time, probably only for US, so should not be something major, but a marketing campaign like mention by someone earlier...  

Anyway, they should just use a timer base on GMT time instead of local time...

Have a nice day.


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Oct 7, 2014)

Just set your clocks from 11 hours 36 minutes from this post.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 7, 2014)

Mitch.Conner said:


> With an ad in the New York Times directing people to the site, surely they're relying on EST.
> 
> That's sloppy work to rely on local system time rather than use server time.


 
Why am I not surprised? Canon seems to struggle with all their software. This was likely not Canon, but the Ad Agency who hired some offshore outfit to do it for $10.


----------



## Orangutan (Oct 7, 2014)

Knut Skywalker said:


> I'm sorry if this was already posted, I didn't read the 14 pages that came before me. But I think the box-logo has some similarities with the ImageRunner logo http://www.imagerunneradvance.com/images/imagerunner_advance_logo.png
> 
> Maybe they are announcing new printers.



Looks like a cross between that logo and a nuclear reactor, so it must be a nuclear-powered home 3-D printer. It will be called the ObjectRunner, or something equally lame. ;D


----------



## meywd (Oct 7, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Mitch.Conner said:
> 
> 
> > With an ad in the New York Times directing people to the site, surely they're relying on EST.
> ...



Hey hey, don't blame the offshore guy, it passed QA, then its Canon problem


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 7, 2014)

meywd said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Why am I not surprised? Canon seems to struggle with all their software. This was likely not Canon, but the Ad Agency who hired some offshore outfit to do it for $10.
> ...


 
You are Correct, Canon approved the ad, but apparently did not think to view it in Australia or other parts of the world! 

I hope whatever product they are advertising is done better


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 7, 2014)

Rereading DPR's recent review at Photokina with Masaya Maeda - Managing Director and Chief Executive, Image Communication Products Operations at Canon 

Here is what he said:

"
Currently no Canon camera offers more than 22MP. Do your DSLR customers ask for higher resolution? Yes. We know that many of our customers need more resolution and this is under consideration. *In the very near future* you can expect us to show something in terms of mirrorless and also a higher resolution sensor."

Is it possible that "The Very Near Future" is here tomorrow?? I'm not convinced, I'll wait and see in 13 hours.


----------



## Cali_PH (Oct 7, 2014)

I thought the rather grandiose title sounded vaguely familiar and it was perhaps related to a recent Canon ad I'd seen online, but I was wrong; the ad was "To the Ends of the Earth," but still a cool watch if you haven't seen it yet:

*To the Ends of the Earth Ad*


----------



## leGreve (Oct 7, 2014)

http://somebloodyweirdo.blogspot.dk/2013/04/brain-hack-to-maybe-see-impossible.html?m=1

This is a website that talks about seeing impossible colors because a few people have an extra cone to receive light in the eyes.

I believe Canon has managed to create a chip that will both increase dynamic range and color rendition.

We will know at 9 oclock cet...


----------



## pravinxp (Oct 7, 2014)

Well the timer ran out... Nothing there... Whats with Canon guys ?


----------



## painya (Oct 7, 2014)

pravinxp said:


> Well the timer ran out... Nothing there... Whats with Canon guys ?


Just read like four posts up bud. Read before posting


----------



## MadButcher (Oct 7, 2014)

Maybe the Canon Niagara highvolume colour production printer???
Squares indicate paper??? and the big printer has a bit of a cubic form...


http://vimeo.com/77200935

http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/about_canon?docId=0901e024809cebd5&pageKeyCode=pressreldetail


----------



## painya (Oct 7, 2014)

MadButcher said:


> Maybe the Canon Niagara highvolume colour production printer???
> Squares indicate paper??? and the big printer has a bit of a cubic form...
> 
> 
> ...


Based on what I've seen on this thread I'd guess no. One of the more widely "agreed" upon things is that this is going out to consumers due to the nature of the ad. So we'll see, that looks like it's not general enough. But that sure is cool!


----------



## rs (Oct 7, 2014)

painya said:


> pravinxp said:
> 
> 
> > Well the timer ran out... Nothing there... Whats with Canon guys ?
> ...


For everyone who says the countdown timer is showing up wrong, is the time zone on your device set wrong? This page uses a client side script based on UTC - if your clock is correct but the time zone is wrong, UTC must be set incorrectly.


----------



## adhocphotographer (Oct 7, 2014)

Could it have something to do with this?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9weIR32z2ls


----------



## adhocphotographer (Oct 7, 2014)

Came across this

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9weIR32z2ls

Could this be the new announcement? A new sensor that will entice the 1dX/5DIII guys to hold on?


----------



## SUN (Oct 7, 2014)

TIME 00:00:00 ???????????????


----------



## painya (Oct 7, 2014)

SUN said:


> TIME 00:00:00 ???????????????


 Look two comments above yours mate


----------



## leGreve (Oct 7, 2014)

Yes.....this will be it. I remember seeing that announcement last year or so.

Imagine a 5D with that sensitivity and raw capable..... Who needs film lights :-D 
I mean, a camera like that would enable all indie film makers to light like Deakins.

I think they have to make announce something that can actually compete with the Sony products, otherwise they will have lost the race completely in a couple of generations of cameras.


----------



## AUGS (Oct 7, 2014)

rs said:


> For everyone who says the countdown timer is showing up wrong, is the time zone on your device set wrong? This page uses a client side script based on UTC - if your clock is correct but the time zone is wrong, UTC must be set incorrectly.


Actually, the script doesn't use UTC, therein lies the problem. It only calculates the time difference between 07 Oct 2014, 9:00am and your local computer time. There is no UTC component.
The expectation is that it is New York time, so another 7 hours.


----------



## plam_1980 (Oct 7, 2014)

Can someone please calculate at what time will the timer go off according to EST time, so we can adjust 

Edit: OK, AUGS answered while I was writing, thanks


----------



## leGreve (Oct 7, 2014)

plam_1980 said:


> Can someone please calculate at what time will the timer go off according to EST time, so we can adjust
> 
> Edit: OK, AUGS answered while I was writing, thanks



in 20 minutes........


----------



## bertrandG (Oct 7, 2014)

It is stuck at 00:00:00 ... that's disappointing!

EDIT: All right the script is timezone specific according to previous comments, meaning it won't display the right coutdown for the ones of us in Europe.


----------



## Bärtreuer (Oct 7, 2014)

I can't see anything yet, too


----------



## heptagon (Oct 7, 2014)

Now we just need to wait for Japan to start working so they can flip the switch on the webserver... in 16 hours.


----------



## Viggo (Oct 7, 2014)

Only new I saw was that canon announces they won an ink cartridge lawsuit, lol


----------



## leGreve (Oct 7, 2014)

Now that's a company that is bad at its own marketing skills..... seriously. If you are going to be so bold as to put a timer on a website, you should be damn well sure that something actually happens when the timer reaches 0.

This is like standing on new years eve at 2400 and realising that your fireworks got wet.


----------



## weixing (Oct 7, 2014)

Hi,


> Because we don’t see what you see.
> AT CANON, WE SEE IMPOSSIBLE.


 So to us, it's Impossible to See... No wonder we all cannot see the "whatever" you want us to see... ha ha ha 

Have a nice day.

PS: GMT now: 7:23am.


----------



## heptagon (Oct 7, 2014)

Could it be that the page was just a test run and not really meant to be seen by us now? Maybe it's for a big announcement sometime in the near future (in 1-2 years).


----------



## saveyourmoment (Oct 7, 2014)

"Times 0:00 "around the world beacuse if Timezones" 
Well done Canon. that's the way how to suck! Hire a better Agency next time, that actually know what they´re doing!
Now i can't imagine, that this hidden produkt will be exiting!


----------



## heptagon (Oct 7, 2014)

saveyourmoment said:


> "Times 0:00 "around the world beacuse if Timezones"



Says who?


----------



## plam_1980 (Oct 7, 2014)

weixing said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> > Because we don’t see what you see.
> ...



hahaha, made my day ;D


----------



## TomazK (Oct 7, 2014)

If you put a timer and a bold statement on a website, you better make sure something happens when it reaches 0.
This is very disappointing...


----------



## Quasimodo (Oct 7, 2014)

I've been taking screenshots of the page with the clock ticking down to use as a practical case of viral marketing to my students. Right at this minute I am not sure if it turned out to be the great example I thought it was!


----------



## Diko (Oct 7, 2014)

Quasimodo said:


> I've been taking screenshots of the page with the clock ticking down to use as a practical case of viral marketing to my students. Right at this minute I am not sure if it turned out to be the great example I thought it was!


 We'll see. Good idea BTW


----------



## heptagon (Oct 7, 2014)

Quasimodo said:


> I've been taking screenshots of the page with the clock ticking down to use as a practical case of viral marketing to my students. Right at this minute I am not sure if it turned out to be the great example I thought it was!



They are just building up the hype a bit more - like a balloon just before it snaps.


----------



## TomazK (Oct 7, 2014)

Quasimodo said:


> I've been taking screenshots of the page with the clock ticking down to use as a practical case of viral marketing to my students. Right at this minute I am not sure if it turned out to be the great example I thought it was!



It is a great example how not to do it  This is good to show as well, right?


----------



## Stuart (Oct 7, 2014)

< 10 mins - will the website crash with our optimism?


----------



## heptagon (Oct 7, 2014)

Stuart said:


> < 10 mins - will the website crash with our optimism?



In which time zone are you? 

I suppose the timer was meant for one of the USA time zones...


----------



## leGreve (Oct 7, 2014)

Well... at least we can keep guessing.....

The other thread that was posted with a clip of extreme low light captures was actually uploaded just a month or so before the domain canonseeimpossible.com was registered.

Conincidence? Could be.... I just think they were planning ahead, because they knew they were up to something great.

So which camera would get a sensor like this? All of them? The Cinema line? The D line?

If they are smart, they would use it as a general sensor in all their cameras, that would make it a competitor to Sony and Panasonic.


----------



## plam_1980 (Oct 7, 2014)

Stuart said:


> < 10 mins - will the website crash with our optimism?



It was explained several times in the thread, that obviously the timer is not adjusted for different time zones, but just New York


----------



## Stuart (Oct 7, 2014)

plam_1980 said:


> Stuart said:
> 
> 
> > < 10 mins - will the website crash with our optimism?
> ...


LOL - i wondered why it said 00:00:00 for so long.


----------



## lintoni (Oct 7, 2014)

leGreve said:


> Well... at least we can keep guessing.....
> 
> The other thread that was posted with a clip of extreme low light captures was actually uploaded just a month or so before the domain canonseeimpossible.com was registered.
> 
> ...


I thought the video was explicitly about about a cine sensor?


----------



## xps (Oct 7, 2014)

plam_1980 said:


> Stuart said:
> 
> 
> > < 10 mins - will the website crash with our optimism?
> ...



Change your local time: 04:49:00.....


----------



## lastcoyote (Oct 7, 2014)

I'm guessing it'll update at 2pm UK time then....


----------



## xps (Oct 7, 2014)

leGreve said:


> Well... at least we can keep guessing.....
> 
> The other thread that was posted with a clip of extreme low light captures was actually uploaded just a month or so before the domain canonseeimpossible.com was registered.
> 
> ...



The time zone is the problem. BUT: You are all right. If this would have been programmes by an capable advertising company, this problem would not appear. (Or at least an foot note would have been added, that New York local time is meant.)


----------



## xps (Oct 7, 2014)

seeimpossiblecountdowngate ;D


----------



## siegsAR (Oct 7, 2014)

Lol, in my timezone the timer zeroed almost 5 hours ago.  We are indeed seeing impossible since we ain't seeing anything. XD


----------



## Motu828 (Oct 7, 2014)

THERE WAS A BUG ON THE WEB. THEY WILL FIX IT WITH THE NEXT FIRMWARE UPGRADE.


----------



## douglaurent (Oct 7, 2014)

"at canon, we see that it's impossible to keep up with competition on all levels at the moment". that's the message.


----------



## rpt (Oct 7, 2014)

rs said:


> painya said:
> 
> 
> > pravinxp said:
> ...


Nope! Timezone set perfectly. it has been sitting at 0:00:00 for over 6hrs and 20 min... I guess it will show at 9 eastern...


----------



## tron (Oct 7, 2014)

Nothing has happened (Counter to zero).

So we get: "Impossible is nothing" ;D ;D ;D


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 7, 2014)

Why would such an announcement come from Canon USA and not Canon HQ? ???


----------



## rpt (Oct 7, 2014)

tron said:


> Nothing has happened (Counter to zero).
> 
> So we get: "Impossible is nothing" ;D ;D ;D


You cracked it!

;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## mikelino (Oct 7, 2014)

Maybe
http://www.canon.com/technology/approach/special/graphic.html+
what do you think?


----------



## N.M (Oct 7, 2014)

Here is the answer all, 2 videos have been published from Canon 40mn ago:

http://www.adweek.com/news/technology/canon-s-new-camera-ads-focus-people-not-products-160595

But, does that mean that a new camera is coming?What do you guys think about that?


----------



## TomazK (Oct 7, 2014)

N.M said:


> Here is the answer all, 2 videos have been published from Canon 40mn ago:
> 
> http://www.adweek.com/news/technology/canon-s-new-camera-ads-focus-people-not-products-160595
> 
> But, does that mean that a new camera is coming?What do you guys think about that?



If the image on this post is some indication, the camera seems to have no mirror and an EVF 
Tell me I'm wrong?


----------



## N.M (Oct 7, 2014)

I feel like it's more a campaign to promote a line of products that already exists... I think that they fooled their customers like often.. I'm glad to not be one of their customer any more..


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 7, 2014)

*NO NEW PRODUCT*

No surprise, as I stated any product announcement of significance would be global and initiated by HQ. 

To sum up: Canon USA announces a new marketing campaign. BFD.


----------



## Maximilian (Oct 7, 2014)

TomazK said:


> N.M said:
> 
> 
> > Here is the answer all, 2 videos have been published from Canon 40mn ago:
> ...


Sorry, you're wrong!

Although it's just an ad and the pic is comming from a marketing dep, let's think it's technically correct:
- I can see the shutter
- I think, I can see the mirror shining through the bayonet
- I'm quite sure, I can see optical elements surrounding the VF
- The body looks quite like a 5D3 or 6D (I only see one SD card), so no implemented advantages (size, etc.) that a ML would bring
- the lens is just a "normal" L lens

Conclusion: Sorry, you're wrong!


----------



## Maximilian (Oct 7, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> To sum up: Canon USA announces a new marketing campaign. BFD.


+1
And they managed to f§$% it up really well.
How I love marketing deps. : : :


----------



## TomazK (Oct 7, 2014)

Maximilian said:


> TomazK said:
> 
> 
> > N.M said:
> ...



I guess you are correct. Unfortunately, this makes the whole thing meeeeh for me. If it's just an image campaign from Canon USA, than this is just time wasted ...


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 7, 2014)

did anyone really think they were going to unveil new sensor technology?

Come on now.... they waited 5 years for the 7D2 and it hasn't even made it to the stores yet... the odds of them suddenly making it obsolete are exceedingly low.


----------



## zim (Oct 7, 2014)

Maximilian said:


> TomazK said:
> 
> 
> > N.M said:
> ...



and I'm sure I don't have a wee man inside my camera ;D


----------



## Harry68 (Oct 7, 2014)

For New York less than 2 hours left. 
I think they will do something really impossible what you will not see - they will correct the compare chart of the 7DMarkII on their website, because it's still wrong. :


----------



## leGreve (Oct 7, 2014)

Bleh... this is of course also a pretty good explanation.

So, an attempt to win people over by showing them stuff they don't really care about... Maybe it's just me but I'm completely immune to the "I use this *Smile* and you should to....." campaigns.

http://www.adweek.com/news/technology/canon-s-new-camera-ads-focus-people-not-products-160595


----------



## old-pr-pix (Oct 7, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> *NO NEW PRODUCT*
> 
> No surprise, as I stated any product announcement of significance would be global and initiated by HQ.
> 
> To sum up: Canon USA announces a new marketing campaign. BFD.



Those that can - DO
Those that can't - Teach
Those that can't teach - build a new marketing program to pretend they can!

This is strictly an ad campaign in the US which, according to the AdWeek article, is to "recapture" lost market share! The tag line at the bottom of the ad is interesting: See beautiful imagery - See a Hollywood renaissance - See better diagnostics -- See self publishing - See advanced eyecare

Would you guess these reflect areas where Canon has lost marketshare in the US?


----------



## douglaurent (Oct 7, 2014)

http://www.adweek.com/news/technology/canon-s-new-camera-ads-focus-people-not-products-160595
my answer to canon regarding this campaign is: thanks, but we users can figure out ourselves what we do with the products. instead of telling us what we can do with canon's lame old non-4k cameras, simply listen to the consumers and add the features your competitors already have.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 7, 2014)

*Canon See Impossible Explained*


```
<p class="google_elide"><strong>From AdWeek</strong>

<em>“As smartphones continue to <a href="http://online.wsj.com/news/articles/SB10001424052702304672404579183643696236868" target="_blank">erode sales of cameras and equipment</a>, traditional brands are building digital platforms that double as marketing assets. Today, Canon launched the multiyear “See Impossible” campaign, shifting the marketing focus away from products and onto customers’ stories.</em></p>
<p class="google_elide"><em>Canon’s campaign centers around <a href="http://seeimpossible.usa.canon.com/" target="_blank">a new microsite</a>, which houses a series of digital videos that highlight how customers use a range of products. One 45-second clip shows how an author used the technology to self-publish her book. Going forward, Canon will expand the site’s content to include submissions from consumers and clients.”</em></p>
<p> </p>
<p><iframe width="500" height="281" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/FtS39XS513I?feature=oembed" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe></p>
<p><iframe width="500" height="281" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/5_LFmQ6eH1I?feature=oembed" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe></p>
<p><strong><a href="http://www.adweek.com/news/technology/canon-s-new-camera-ads-focus-people-not-products-160595" target="_blank">Read more at Adweek</a> | </strong>Visit Canon: <a href="http://seeimpossible.usa.canon.com/" target="_blank">http://seeimpossible.usa.canon.com/</a></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## weixing (Oct 7, 2014)

N.M said:


> Here is the answer all, 2 videos have been published from Canon 40mn ago:
> 
> http://www.adweek.com/news/technology/canon-s-new-camera-ads-focus-people-not-products-160595
> 
> But, does that mean that a new camera is coming?What do you guys think about that?


Hi,
Self-publishing?? Do we get to design or customize our own DSLR??

If Canon launch a DSLR development kit (design and make your own DSLR) or DSLR customization service, that'll be seeing the impossible... ha ha ha  

Have a nice day.


----------



## Omni Images (Oct 7, 2014)

ha .. 1/2 hour to go, was going to stay up for it ..... 10.30 pm here now ...

neuroanatomist just summed it up on the web site...
boring as hell.. impress us with IMPRESSIVE PRODUCTS.. not boring advertising storys.
what a lame approach...

Watched my clock count down this morning at 9am .. nothing happened ... been waiting around all day for something ... not even going to wait the extra 1/2 hour ... no 20 mins now

Going to bed now ... nothing to see here .... Good night!


----------



## transpo1 (Oct 7, 2014)

Lame. Instead of spending time on marketing, I echo the sentiments voiced above- just add features to your cameras that bring them in line with similar offerings by competitors. 

Be bold and risk cannibalizing your own products in order to give customers what they want. Yes, Canon started the HDSLR video revolution- capitalize on it by leading that segment rather than abandoning it to protect higher end marketshare and thus ceding it to competitors.

People love using Canon products- give back to them by adding features they want in a timely manner and pushing competition forward, not playing the conservative "market leader" card.

While Canon is playing the market leader card, Sony is out there trying things and cannibalizing their own products. Some of their products will succeed and that approach may eventually garner more consumer support and more marketshare.


----------



## N.M (Oct 7, 2014)

@Canon rumors: It's more an announcement of a "new marketing campaign", any kind of software or camera is about to be announced.. 

Their final message in the end of the "director video" is really funny: "Hollywood renaissance"... Ahaha!! With what? Their 7d mark 2? Let me crazily laugh!! Canon is dying a little more everyday, with the Gh4, The Sony A7s or the Red Scarlet Dragon (it's in the 1dc price range), Canon is really the ridiculous competitor in the "vidéo-cinéma market"..

RIP dear Canon, you lost the game..


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 7, 2014)

N.M said:


> I'm glad to not be one of their customer any more..



But you're happy to join *Canon* Rumors to tell us that...which makes you a...??


----------



## AvTvM (Oct 7, 2014)

I'd say "FAIL" ... as expected.


----------



## mskrystalmeth (Oct 7, 2014)

:-\Please Disburse...Once again Canon has nothing. Move Along. Please.


----------



## fiend (Oct 7, 2014)

Worst thing I've even seen *disappointed*... sigh..


----------



## leGreve (Oct 7, 2014)

Well.... with all the lenses I have and still slightly hanging on to my 5D3, I consider myself a Canon customer.... but that website.... that's just BS with BS on top.

Seriously, I'm not buying gear because ms or mr A and B are using said gear for whatever.

Canon should have ridden that train harder when they had the chance with Bloom and LaForet.
Now, all I care about is what's inside the product and what they can produce.

The idea of romanticising the use of gear belongs before the crisis. Now efficiency and technique is all that matters along with the ability to deliver great footage to go along with the ideas and eye one has for the story at hand.

Instead of trying to boost what they already have Canon should be out there innovating the business still.
Bring out that extreme low light sensor that does 60fps true 4K and has great DR.
Stop micro adjusting cameras every year to give us a little upgrade here and a little upgrade there.

The latter will kill them in the long haul, because people in the end will realise that Canon has been reduced to being a "name" or a brand that signifies nothing, other than profit. No innovation, no guts and glory.

Really too bad.


----------



## SUN (Oct 7, 2014)

------------


----------



## N.M (Oct 7, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> N.M said:
> 
> 
> > I'm glad to not be one of their customer any more..
> ...



Which makes me nothing my friend, nothing more than a filmmaker which is interested in new cameras technologies, i thought that something was about to be announced, maybe a new Cinema body, i hoped for a revival giving the fact that they are "losing" the video market since several months, unfortunately, they are still sleeping so, to answer your offense, i will say you, again, that it makes me nothing more than a passionate filmmaker, just like all of us my friend..

Cheers from Paris

Ps: read my first post, i came here to give you the information, i'm the one who published the link here..


----------



## leGreve (Oct 7, 2014)

SUN said:


> *Ιn 1 hour we see the impossible!!! *



The website is already up and running.


----------



## neogomo (Oct 7, 2014)

Canon Marketing seems to have to much money on their hands, on the other side they may score with some not so well-informed folks.

Canon is a really big brand, most of the customers possibly haven’t got much of a clue about current digital imaging advancements, that’s exactly the people Canon is after, they are the majority buying their stuff (for now).


----------



## AmselAdans (Oct 7, 2014)

Laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaame.


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Oct 7, 2014)

Dammit. Just saw the site.

Lame! Lame Lame Lame Lame Lame Lame!

SO FREAKING LAME!

They got our hopes up for that?

This basically is a combination of the Apple "Think Different" and GE "Innovation at Work" campaigns, so it's not even original, but the worst part is that it's NOTHING.

I mean, our worst fears that it was a printer or a copier would have even been better than this! At least that would have been SOMETHING.

I don't begrudge Canon launching a new marketing campaign. What rubs me the wrong way is that with the language they used and the countdown, it seemed like a new product or important announcement was coming. Why was a countdown necessary for a marketing campaign?

You know what? I don't even need an answer. 

Canon does what Canon does because Canon is who Canon is, and that's the answer to life, the meaning of the universe, and everything. Screw 42.


----------



## Maximilian (Oct 7, 2014)

zim said:


> and I'm sure I don't have a wee man inside my camera ;D


*lol* Thanks, zim, for that one ;D

But are you *really* sure? Did you look it after? 
(Disclaimer: Beware of the waranty!)


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Oct 7, 2014)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> you can see how civil Nikon threads remain and you can see that Nikon users aren't hysterically defensive



The posts on Nikonrumors are much more polite than on here. 

What is the one thing that Nikonrumors and Canonrumors have in common?

They both talk about Nikon products. ;D


----------



## lintoni (Oct 7, 2014)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=gDW_Hj2K0wo


----------



## RobD (Oct 7, 2014)

If you don't like how you're being treated, then give their silly video a thumbs down and post a comment. Canon might not pay much attention to forums like this but if their precious video has lots of negative feedback then just maybe they'll get the message.

Stop treating us like idiots, hmmkay?

http://youtu.be/5_LFmQ6eH1I


----------



## tayassu (Oct 7, 2014)

With all respect, but this was the dumbest, silliest, least conceived action I have seen from Canon!
They see everybody complaining about missing DR, high MP or Mirrorless, they build up quite a lot of tension (look at this thread, 20 pages of speculations), everyone does expect a revolutionary product even more, but instead of bringing on a development announcement of the mythical 3D or the M3, what do they do?
A microsite, showing videos of customers using Canon gear...
Everyone that was not happy with the Canon lineup before is even unhappier now, bravo da capo, bravo da capo, Canon! :-X


----------



## AvTvM (Oct 7, 2014)

What I SEE Canon, is IMPOSSIBLY IR-RE-LE-VANT. ;D


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 7, 2014)

tayassu said:


> With all respect, but this was the dumbest, silliest, least conceived action I have seen from Canon!
> They see everybody complaining about missing DR, high MP or Mirrorless, they build up quite a lot of tension (look at this thread, 20 pages of speculations), everyone does expect a revolutionary product even more, but instead of bringing on a development announcement of the mythical 3D or the M3, what do they do?



With respect, anyone expecting a development announcement coming specifically from Canon _*USA*_ was deluding themselves. 

As for the complaining...people with issues should complain _where it matters_... Hint: that's not here. : 

EDIT: Well, that assumes they want the possibility of action being taken on their complaint...some people just like to bitch and moan, it's a free Internet so I suppose here's as good a place as any if you just want to whine. That's pretty sad, though...


----------



## Fr3lncr (Oct 7, 2014)

I can't say I'm surprised at all. Canon has done this before by building something up that turned out to be nothing really. 

Anyways, while not surprised, I'm still disappointed. I keep hoping they will finally take their top part out of the back of their middle part but it looks like it will be a while longer.


----------



## Khalai (Oct 7, 2014)

tayassu said:


> With all respect, but this was the dumbest, silliest, least conceived action I have seen from Canon!
> *They see everybody complaining about missing DR, high MP or Mirrorless, they build up quite a lot of tension (look at this thread, 20 pages of speculations), everyone does expect a revolutionary product even more, but instead of bringing on a development announcement of the mythical 3D or the M3, what do they do?
> *A microsite, showing videos of customers using Canon gear...
> Everyone that was not happy with the Canon lineup before is even unhappier now, bravo da capo, bravo da capo, Canon! :-X



Are you certain, that Canon really looks through all the threads on CanonRumors? That's rather delusional to think I'm afraid. Why would they? Does any camera making company Scroll through unimaginable number of posts on their respective rumor sites? I don't think they do...


----------



## tayassu (Oct 7, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> tayassu said:
> 
> 
> > With all respect, but this was the dumbest, silliest, least conceived action I have seen from Canon!
> ...



Neuro, you misunderstood my post 
I have never been a DRone and I don't feel the lack of high MP or mirrorless, simply because I have a camera I love and have no intent to buy a successor unless I win the lottery. I just stated that for those, who have been complaining (you know where  ), it doesn't matter if Canon doesn't do development announcements normally. That teaser simply built up too much expectations in their frustrated minds and when it appeared to be nothing, the volcano exploded, dramatically speaking.


----------



## tayassu (Oct 7, 2014)

Khalai said:


> tayassu said:
> 
> 
> > With all respect, but this was the dumbest, silliest, least conceived action I have seen from Canon!
> ...



No, they surely don't, but they might have a look every now and then and as DR seems to be in every thread but the galleries, they surely heard the bottom line, not only here, but also in Youtube and everywhere else where people complain about Canon. It is obviously a worldwide thing right now and I don't think they are dumb, although their last step leaded to an adverse conclusion


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 7, 2014)

tayassu said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > tayassu said:
> ...



I think I got your point. It doesn't matter what the complaint is, posting it here is useless as far as effecting change. Call Canon, or post on their own forum. My 1D X came with an AFMA bug – I called Canon (as did others), new firmware came out, problem solved. 

As for people building up their expectations, to paraphrase what Obi-Wan said...The Force (of advertising) can have a strong influence on the weak-minded.


----------



## RobD (Oct 7, 2014)

If I had more time, I would register this and have some fun.

http://www.whois.com/whois/canonsucks.com

Been with Canon for several years and I love my twin 5D3s, plus L glass is hard to beat, but right now they are taking the p***, and I don't feel great about the future. Take some risks damn it!


----------



## tayassu (Oct 7, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> tayassu said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



But the weak-minded are the (relative) masses and they influence or should influence what Canon does 
And I don't see any reason not to post that here, as others complain here too, much heavier than I do.


----------



## jeffa4444 (Oct 7, 2014)

Im going to be different to the moaners:- 

What I see is a micro-site that brings together creatives using Canon equipment in imaginative and varied ways a way of creating a community of users. Canon are trying new ideas and in doing so are not always being "safe" but taking risks be they little (White DSLRs) or big (Irista). Photography is changing mobiles & digital have turned photography on its head and companies must adapt to survive if we dont believe that then were the dinosaurs. Adapting is not simply more MP or new versions of lenses designed for digital its understanding the consumption and use of photographs has changed as has videos with the internet. Twenty years ago I took maybe 36-72 photographs a month, now I do on average 10 a day and Im not a pro. Some of those simply rest on my PC whilst others go on Flickr or go into competitions at my camera club. Many get shown on my iPad and more people see them than when I had prints this is some of the way things have changed.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 7, 2014)

tayassu said:


> But the weak-minded are the (relative) masses and they influence or should influence what Canon does
> And I don't see any reason not to post that here, as others complain here too, much heavier than I do.



I think Canon is more concerned with influencing them than the other way around – that's the point of advertising!

You're right, there's no reason not to post here...


----------



## clicstudio (Oct 7, 2014)

I can't say I'm not disappointed. 
It's a nice way of showing people how canon can help with creativity but I was expecting more...
At least one revolutionary product to be introduced...


----------



## unfocused (Oct 7, 2014)

tayassu said:


> With all respect...



Always a giveaway that no respect will follow



tayassu said:


> They see everybody complaining about missing DR, high MP or Mirrorless...



Yes everyone....no wait...actually about six people who keep repeating the same complaints over and over again.


----------



## unfocused (Oct 7, 2014)

leGreve said:


> ... Maybe it's just me but *I'm completely immune *to the "I use this *Smile* and you should to....." campaigns.



If it makes you feel better, keep telling yourself that.


----------



## AprilForever (Oct 7, 2014)

I must say I was expecting something totally different than Irista 2.0. I was expecting a gear announcement. What I am confused about: what is so impossible? Youtube shows videos... If Canon became amazed because they can have people share videos like youtube...

I was expecting the high res thingie, though I am not interested in it. Twas merely for the shiny! I await more eos-m mount stuff. 85 2.0?


----------



## unfocused (Oct 7, 2014)

unfocused said:


> I'm betting that they are simply launching a new marketing campaign. I could easily see a bunch of ads built around the concept that Canon helps people "see the impossible."



Maybe next time you all will listen.


----------



## old-pr-pix (Oct 7, 2014)

Connect the dots... this is from Canon USA. Canon USA does not develop product (AFAIK) and can only sell what Japan ships. The AdWeek story admits Canon USA has lost share on several fronts, so this is an attempt to sell more stuff that the market is indicating some sophisticated users may no longer want. So, they go for the uninformed masses and try to pick up a few more sales. Makes sense from Canon USA view.

However, Strategic Product Planning 101 simply states: "Obsolete thyself... or others will do it for you!" That said, everyone involved in R&D knows there is no way to "schedule" innovation. I'm fairly sure Canon USA would have sent a strong message to the home office guys long before resorting to a campaign like this (which seems to have been in the works for over a year?). Trouble is home office may not listen to US voices or may just be slow to react or too proud to acknowledge they don't have the answers.


----------



## tayassu (Oct 7, 2014)

unfocused said:


> tayassu said:
> 
> 
> > With all respect...
> ...



First, I have respect for Canon, I like their products and still think they are the best choice in the camera world, that was not only an empty phrase; I just do not like what they did there.

Second, six people don't make that much threads about DR and so on. For six people, the word DRones would never have been invented. Often there are one-time-posters with this opinion scared off by the harsh words of Canon fanboys. There is more to the story and everyone would lie if he said, a Canon body with more DR was a negative development!


----------



## tayassu (Oct 7, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> tayassu said:
> 
> 
> > But the weak-minded are the (relative) masses and they influence or should influence what Canon does
> ...



Of course, this is why they started a customer-oriented microsite


----------



## dstppy (Oct 7, 2014)

dilbert said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > tayassu said:
> ...



But you'll post about it here . . . again . . . and again and again.

Sony DOES have an excellent track record of bringing top-of-the-line technologies to market in a timely fashion, at a good price, without bugs or glitches, so at least you've got that going for you. : They've become mainstream in every technology they ever were ahead at . . . they're the number one name in TVs, Portable Music Players, Laptops, and, oh yeah, cameras.


----------



## DominoDude (Oct 7, 2014)

Now that the timer counted down to zero, it has revealed - more than anything, what we desired, what we wanted, what we imagine - that Canon is about more than "just" cameras, or printers, or whatever we thought they were selling.
I think they reached the goal of the campaign - if it were to show that Canon can do more than we know of.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Oct 7, 2014)

dilbert said:


> Indeed, the way you complain is by not buying Canon products and that's why next April, I won't be spending money on Canon but on Sony. Hit them where it hurts: in the pocket. They won't listen to anything else.



But you have to inform Canon of your decision. If you just stop buying Canon, they won't notice. Write a letter (a real letter not e-mail) to the regional and even international directors laying out your decision process in a calm but firm manner. 

Canon is less concerned with people not buying Canon compared with Canon customers leaving the brand.


----------



## zlatko (Oct 7, 2014)

dilbert said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > tayassu said:
> ...



While you're complaining, I'm sticking with Canon. Which other system offers these options? —
8-15 fisheye zoom
17 tilt-shift
24 with IS
28 with IS
35 with IS
best 24-70/2.8
24-70/4 with IS and macro
23mm pancake
40mm pancake
50 1.2
85 1.2
200-400 with built-in 1.4X
flash with built-in radio
superb ergonomics
dual-pixel AF
12-14 fps
world's lightest DSLR


----------



## heptagon (Oct 7, 2014)

zlatko said:


> dilbert said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



Sony A7R with Canon lens adapter.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Oct 7, 2014)

heptagon said:


> Sony A7R with Canon lens adapter.



Maybe Canon should just make lenses and not bodies? ;D


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 7, 2014)

heptagon said:


> zlatko said:
> 
> 
> > dilbert said:
> ...



Try again. :


----------



## PhotoCat (Oct 7, 2014)

too disappointing! I like engineers better!


----------



## dstppy (Oct 7, 2014)

AcutancePhotography said:


> dilbert said:
> 
> 
> > Indeed, the way you complain is by not buying Canon products and that's why next April, I won't be spending money on Canon but on Sony. Hit them where it hurts: in the pocket. They won't listen to anything else.
> ...



You realize he's actually a bot, right? Someone would have to mail it for him. ;D


----------



## JohnDizzo15 (Oct 7, 2014)

heptagon said:


> Sony A7R with Canon lens adapter.



LOL. Try that out and let us know how it goes.

I did for the past couple of months and the Sony is now gone.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 7, 2014)

tayassu said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > tayassu said:
> ...



As the person who originated the moniker 'DRone', I can assure it was coined based on around six people...maybe less. In fact, the number hasn't really changed much, only the individuals (and in some cases, only the forum accounts).


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Oct 7, 2014)

dilbert said:


> I don't know that writing to Canon will achieve anything. They're a public company, what they care about is sales numbers. Whilst I might be just one drop in the ocean that doesn't buy Canon next year and buys Sony instead, if there are enough then Canon will have no choice but to notice.



If you are the only one who writes to Canon, you are right. Your viewpoints won't matter much. If more people write Canon, it will add mass.

Also, since most people will prefer to bitch on an internet forum, when Canon reads your letter, they will probably think that if this guy went to the bother of writing us, how many other customers feel the same but did not bother to write?

In the end, no letter we write can compel Canon to take any action... but it will get noticed. Canon may read your letter and decide it is in the company's best interest to ignore it.. or they may change. Ain't it worth the price of a stamp to at least try?

That is, of course, if the problem is really that important to you.


----------



## Khalai (Oct 7, 2014)

dilbert said:


> zlatko said:
> 
> 
> > dilbert said:
> ...



That almost 11,000px on the long edge. Good luck finding such camera on this planet without need to rob a bank first


----------



## JohnDizzo15 (Oct 7, 2014)

dilbert said:


> The option list can go from NYC to SFC for all I care.
> 
> If I need to do prints at ~3' in size at 300dpi with out of camera images then there is nothing that Canon currently offers that will do that for me, irrespective of the lens. If I need clean shadows then there is nothing that from Canon that I can currently buy to give me that. And so on.
> 
> All the options in the world are meaningless to me if the system doesn't offer me the options that *I* need and what I need is better IQ, not a dozen super expensive and heavy lenses that I'll never own or use.



Conversely, the ability to capture the shots is just as integral to the process. I would imagine that for a very finite (miniscule) niche of photogs shooting very specific niche things, using Sony would be perfect and without issue. But for the rest of the real world (and majority of photographers), it is much more laborious and/or impossible to accomplish certain types of photography with a Sony a7xxx rig. 

Not saying Sony won't get "there" at some point. I am hoping they do as I am more than willing to invest into a complete system with them as I have already attempted to do with the a7r/lens. Only problem is, they are not "there" now and won't be in the immediate future. 

As it stands, I have way too many varying photographic needs and the Sony rig either makes it hard or impossible for me to cover most of those things.

And if you are one of the lucky few that is able to accomplish everything they need to with consistency and ease with a Sony a7xxx rig, then more power to ya. Also not sure why you would still be on this forum complaining since you should probably be on sonyalpharumors talking about your new Sony gear at this point.


----------



## zlatko (Oct 7, 2014)

heptagon said:


> zlatko said:
> 
> 
> > dilbert said:
> ...



... yes, if you want s-l-o-w autofocus. Lot's of subjects benefit from s-l-o-w autofocus and putting on adapters, etc.


----------



## Tugela (Oct 7, 2014)

So, if I read this correctly, Canon have given up trying to compete with other manufacturers technology, and instead are going to focus on stories about how their customers "use" the products they make as a sales pitch?

Great. So we can expect smoke and mirrors but no substance.

It is like a fashion house deciding to focus not on being the cutting edge of fashion, but rather on how their customers were their garments in everyday use.


----------



## Khalai (Oct 7, 2014)

Tugela said:


> So, if I read this correctly,* Canon have given up trying to compete with other manufacturers technology*, and instead are going to focus on stories about how their customers "use" the products they make as a sales pitch?
> 
> Great. So we can expect smoke and mirrors but no substance.
> 
> It is like a fashion house deciding to focus not on being the cutting edge of fashion, but rather on how their customers were their garments in everyday use.



Where does Canon say that exactly?


----------



## zlatko (Oct 7, 2014)

dilbert said:


> zlatko said:
> 
> 
> > dilbert said:
> ...



The point is each brand has some advantages, and none of the camera makers please everybody. Clean shadows are nice, but I've got that with any Canon camera as long as I expose correctly. I can't get any of the above items from a Sony camera (with fast AF). Also can't get a great optical viewfinder from Sony, or great battery life from an A7. So there are plusses and minuses.


----------



## taizinho (Oct 7, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> tayassu said:
> 
> 
> > unfocused said:
> ...



I have to say that it is pretty short sighted , not to say infantile , to call out people for wanting canon to improve their cameras, sure there may be 6 people , well it could even be only one, but those people are actually those that really like the brand, the other people that also care about DR and general IQ, just sold their canon (like I did) and bought a better camera.

Canon used to be great and promising, however it seems that they just gave up. It is pretty hard to recommend anyone to buy a canon these days. They really need to start to catch up, at the current pace I can even see Samsung getting ahead of them in the near future.


----------



## heptagon (Oct 7, 2014)

Khalai said:


> Tugela said:
> 
> 
> > So, if I read this correctly,* Canon have given up trying to compete with other manufacturers technology*, and instead are going to focus on stories about how their customers "use" the products they make as a sales pitch?
> ...



You have to read what they don't say.

In the last years Canon never said they'd give us better low ISO performance (or that anyone buying their cameras cared).

Canon seems to be able to sell inferior technology at a premium price. I wouldn't be surprised if they start selling rebranded Nikon cameras with a EF mount and a firmware that provides Canon ergonomics.


----------



## Khalai (Oct 7, 2014)

taizinho said:


> I have to say that it is pretty short sighted , not to say infantile , to call out people for wanting canon to improve their cameras, sure there may be 6 people , well it could even be only one, but those people are actually those that really like the brand, the other people that also care about DR and general IQ, just sold their canon (like I did) and bought a better camera.
> 
> Canon used to be great and promising, however it seems that they just gave up. It is pretty hard to recommend anyone to buy a canon these days. They really need to start to catch up, at the current pace I can even see Samsung getting ahead of them in the near future.



There is no reason of not wanting Canon to improve. I'm quite confident that that's all we want here. The problem with some people (so-called DRones) is that they claim Canon sensors "crap, vastly inferior, incapable or good only for FB" and so on and so forth. Also those, who push files up to 5-6 stops, expecting noise clean files and near-black shadow details in such pushes.

Even neuro, who is a strong advocate of Canon sensors, admits that Sony sensors are better. But the advantage is only in certain scenarios and it's not night-and-day or revolutionary as some like to claim. There lies the root of the problem with "DRones" - they simply, almost fanatically, praise Sony sensors, mindlessly bashing Canon sensors and generally claiming that Canon users are stupid and incapable of taking a good photo. That's the real problem.



heptagon said:


> Khalai said:
> 
> 
> > Tugela said:
> ...



Nikon sensor in a Canon body with Canon AF, UI, colour rendition and EF mount? Where do I sign with my blood to get it?


----------



## SoullessPolack (Oct 7, 2014)

dilbert said:


> zlatko said:
> 
> 
> > dilbert said:
> ...



Hey buddy, nice try, but try again.

Ha. 3' at 300dpi? Show me one 35mm camera, full frame or APS, that can do 77 megapixels. Guess what, Nikon doesn't even come close to your desires either. I'll do the math for you since I'm assuming you have no clue how to arrive at that number. 3 ft = 36 in, 36in * 300dpi = 10800 pixels. With a 3:2 aspect ratio, that's 10800 x 7200 = ~77000000.

Funny that you *need* specs like that, when they've never existed, and won't exist for several years more. How have you gotten by this whole time when no one has come close to meeting your precious *need*??


----------



## JohnDizzo15 (Oct 7, 2014)

dilbert said:


> 90% to 95% of DSLR purchasers never buy another lens. That's an awful lot of DSLR owners that own a body plus kit lens and that's an awful lot of DSLR owners that will see no benefit from Canon's huge lineup/system and an awful lot of photographers that will probably do just as fine with a Sony as a Canon.
> 
> You and I, we're already in the minority of photographers.



You are correct. They never buy another lens. Which still leaves one remaining factor that cannot be compensated for by Sony at the moment, AF. Virtually every DSLR that Canon makes currently will have faster and more reliable AF than any mirrorless offering from Sony right now.

Sure, those people COULD do just fine with a Sony. But things could still be much easier with a DSLR from Canon or any of the other major brands for that matter.


----------



## Khalai (Oct 7, 2014)

SoullessPolack said:


> dilbert said:
> 
> 
> > The option list can go from NYC to SFC for all I care.
> ...



Phase One IQ280 is capable of producing an image with 10328 x 7760 resolution. Trouble is, it's native resolution is only 20MPix, it's VERY expensive and I would not call it nor light neither universal camera to carry around


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Oct 7, 2014)

Grrreat.

"As smartphones continue to erode sales of cameras and equipment, traditional brands are building digital platforms that double as marketing assets. Today, Canon launched the multiyear “See Impossible” campaign, shifting the marketing focus away from products and onto customers’ stories."

I.E. they don't feel like investing in a new sensor fab for DSLRs so lets try to shift talk away from sensors to things like "It's all about the lenses." and "It's not about our products, it's about our customer's stories", our two new slogans.

I mean who knows, maybe they have something ready to wow us, but between the interview with the honcho and the new slogans it doesn't sound encouraging.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Oct 7, 2014)

Quasimodo said:


> I've been taking screenshots of the page with the clock ticking down to use as a practical case of viral marketing to my students. Right at this minute I am not sure if it turned out to be the great example I thought it was!



It's just as important to publish and show negative research as positive.
So it's all good.


----------



## JohnDizzo15 (Oct 7, 2014)

I can't speak for everyone, but I personally feel that if another company like Sony could produce a whole system that worked for me with a better sensor, I would truly consider making the switch. But the fact of the matter is, no one has produced such a system. 

Sure, there are companies that are innovating and doing one or SOME things better than Canon i.e. sensor tech, IBIS, EVF features, apps, etc, but what do they lack in a significant number of other ways?

When one questions when or why Canon hasn't brought their sensors up to speed, they should also be questioning why companies like Sony, Olympus, Fuji, Pentax, etc have not gotten ABCD facets of their ecosystem up to speed. Since, if they were up to speed in all departments, many shooters like myself would have already completely jumped ship.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Oct 7, 2014)

Khalai said:


> generally claiming that Canon users are stupid and incapable of taking a good photo. That's the real problem.



When has that happened? I can't recall any poster saying that. 

When has someone here said that Canon users are stupid and that Canon users are incapable of taking a good photo?


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Oct 7, 2014)

Also, since "This is strictly an ad campaign in the US which, according to the AdWeek article, is to "recapture" lost market share!" so if they really had something real to recapture it with, they would just announce this and not some marketing blahblah like this. Another bad sign that they simply have nothing at all to answer the other brands when it comes to new sensors. I guess they fear the decline of sales makes investing in a new sensor fab too risky, but that can, over years, eventually lead to a downward spiral. They could at least have charged ahead with 4k though, but I guess they would rather try to squeeze more out of the $20,000 cams (despite new fierce competition there) than use that to recapture lost market share.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Oct 7, 2014)

I woke up to this? I've got firewood to stack. Later.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Oct 7, 2014)

transpo1 said:


> Lame. Instead of spending time on marketing, I echo the sentiments voiced above- just add features to your cameras that bring them in line with similar offerings by competitors.
> 
> Be bold and risk cannibalizing your own products in order to give customers what they want. Yes, Canon started the HDSLR video revolution- capitalize on it by leading that segment rather than abandoning it to protect higher end marketshare and thus ceding it to competitors.
> 
> ...



+1

I've been saying this for years, Canon marketing has taken over and has been acting like kings of the hill and setting them up or a fall.

A real shame since they do have so much great stuff in terms of lenses and UI and all and they have the tech to move video in DSLRs way ahead they just won't use it. They even have the sensor patents, but they don't want to spend on new sensor fabrication facilities (I suppose this might be more understandable since this does require a ton of outlay, still, at some point, the fear of lower sales not allowing for a safe investment in a new fab can lead to even less sales and you can end up, after years, in a downward spiral.)


----------



## noobguy (Oct 7, 2014)

*NEW ROADMAP: Canon/Nikon merger!*

Well, I haven't read all 9 million posts on this forum, but here's my take:

Canon's tremendous potential to come up with something really amazing (as in the past) has devolved over the last couple of years into myopic, arrogant decisions that have stifled their genius. We all know this, and it's painful. Nikon show real promise but from what I can discern, they don't have the resources to fully unleash their potential in a way that allows them to keep up with Sony and Panasonic.

Here's my "roadmap" for these two companies:

1.* Canon and Nikon merge.*

2. All top execs at Canon broomed. (Any deadwood at Nikon, they're gone too.)

3. Keep the best glass, ergonomics and color science people from both companies.

4. Reach out to respected, knowledgeable, insightful creatives _in the real world_ (Phillip Bloom and Den Lennie types) and listen very, very carefully.

5. Get a turnaround specialist with the creative passion we all share to lead this new beast, and then unleash the Canon/Nikon engineers and visionaries to create the kinds of products Canon's capable of conjuring up (but hasn't due to bad leadership) and which Nikon's capable of (but hasn't been able to due to limited resources or whatever).

Keep both brand identities, or forge a new one, I don't care—but DO IT! This would create a juggernaut that would keep Sony and Panasonic up at night. We'd all win!

(Yes, it's a ridiculous long shot, there are all kinds of reasons why it WON'T work, or doesn't make sense, but... I can dream, can't I?)


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Oct 7, 2014)

AcutancePhotography said:


> LetTheRightLensIn said:
> 
> 
> > you can see how civil Nikon threads remain and you can see that Nikon users aren't hysterically defensive
> ...



hah, sad but true in all ways I guess


----------



## distant.star (Oct 7, 2014)

.
Wow, first look at CR today -- and 24 pages of comments on this. It must really be something!!!

I've got some comment reading to do.


----------



## AvTvM (Oct 7, 2014)

distant.star said:


> .
> Wow, first look at CR today -- and 24 pages of comments on this. It must really be something!!!
> 
> I've got some comment reading to do.



don't bother. It really is nothing. Not even hot air. Canon USA marketing has farted on the net, that's all.


----------



## weixing (Oct 7, 2014)

SoullessPolack said:


> dilbert said:
> 
> 
> > zlatko said:
> ...


Hi,
FYI, the sensor exist and it's a Canon 120MP APS-H (Canon already develop a 50MP sensor in 2007) sensor... it's can readout at 9.5 frames per second, but too bad, I don't think it'll be for consumer use.

IMHO, Canon had the technology and it's just whether is it feasible to incorporate into a camera now. Remember as resolution goes up, image size also goes up and in order to save such a large image file to a card at reasonable time, the write speed of the card cannot be too slow... I don't think Canon will come out a camera that will take a long time to save a few images to the average speed card... high speed, high capacity card is still very expensive.

Have a nice day.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Oct 7, 2014)

unfocused said:


> tayassu said:
> 
> 
> > With all respect...
> ...



Look at the beating they are getting on the youtube page, it's 5:1 thumbs down to thumbs up at least and I didn't notice a single positive comment while quickly scrolling through. It may still be a minority in the real world, but it's a lot more than 6 ;D.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Oct 7, 2014)

old-pr-pix said:


> Connect the dots... this is from Canon USA. Canon USA does not develop product (AFAIK) and can only sell what Japan ships. The AdWeek story admits Canon USA has lost share on several fronts, so this is an attempt to sell more stuff that the market is indicating some sophisticated users may no longer want. So, they go for the uninformed masses and try to pick up a few more sales. Makes sense from Canon USA view.
> 
> However, Strategic Product Planning 101 simply states: "Obsolete thyself... or others will do it for you!" That said, everyone involved in R&D knows there is no way to "schedule" innovation. I'm fairly sure Canon USA would have sent a strong message to the home office guys long before resorting to a campaign like this (which seems to have been in the works for over a year?). Trouble is home office may not listen to US voices or may just be slow to react or too proud to acknowledge they don't have the answers.



A few years I read somewhere that Canon USA has at times been fed up with Canon Japan, but that Canon Japan doesn't really listen to them, sometimes not even for bug fixes, where it's not a real bug unless someone in Japan first discovers it and THEN after that happens they will take it seriously, etc.


----------



## vscd (Oct 7, 2014)

[quote author=weixing]
I don't think Canon will come out a camera that will take a long time to save a few images to the average speed card... high speed, high capacity card is still very expensive.
[/quote]

I dont think that's a real problem. 8GB of Ram is cheap as nuts and even internal flash mem with 16 or GB is nothing to be concerned about. Those amounts should hold dozens of pictures for a while and a recent UDMA Card can write them away... so after a few seconds of fire the content should be written.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Oct 7, 2014)

JohnDizzo15 said:


> heptagon said:
> 
> 
> > Sony A7R with Canon lens adapter.
> ...



It's not ideal, but it's better for landscapes than 5D3 or 6D. A bit of a pain to use from all reports, but the results are better.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 7, 2014)

taizinho said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > tayassu said:
> ...



There's a difference between wanting more DR and saying so, vs. hijacking thread after thread with the same arguments and contrived examples. The former is a sincere desire for change, the latter is...DRoning. Pity you apparently can't understand the difference. In a recent example, in a thread on the color temperature of Canon rear LCDs, we were treated to underexposed Diet Coke box images to show the 'poor IQ of Canon sensors.' Sincere desire for Canon to improve?? No...DRoning.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Oct 7, 2014)

Khalai said:


> There is no reason of not wanting Canon to improve. I'm quite confident that that's all we want here. The problem with some people (so-called DRones) is that they claim Canon sensors "crap, vastly inferior, incapable or good only for FB" and so on and so forth. Also those, who push files up to 5-6 stops, expecting noise clean files and near-black shadow details in such pushes.
> 
> Even neuro, who is a strong advocate of Canon sensors, admits that Sony sensors are better. But the advantage is only in certain scenarios and it's not night-and-day or revolutionary as some like to claim. There lies the root of the problem with "DRones" - they simply, almost fanatically, praise Sony sensors, mindlessly bashing Canon sensors and generally claiming that Canon users are stupid and incapable of taking a good photo. That's the real problem.



Far from it. Most of us say that you can take a billion photos where the DR at low ISO won't make a difference.

It's the other side, the fanboys, who insist that there are not also many scenarios where more DR could help a lot. They constantly mock and belittle and say stuff like only lab nerds who shoot lens caps could ever notice the difference in any scenario or only morons who have no clue how to set an exposure or post process ever have any issue with DR.

I've not once seen any of those asking for more DR say that the users who don't care are stupid or can't take good photos. But I have seen tons of those who don't care, trash those who do care and call them incompetent or stupid or lab geeks and so on and so forth. And all the insults and BS is what tends to make the threads drone on even more than the 'DRoners', if anything.

And at least the 'DRoners' are pushing to get things improved for everyone. And it's not like we post in photo critique or photo posting threads and yet some of the fanboy crowd will come into threads even specifically titled "tech talk about sensors" and then trash and mock people for talking about tech and call them out as incompetent lab nerds who have never actually taken a photo in their life or other such BS.

When his back is utterly pushed to the wall he admits the Sony sensor is better, but then he quickly goes back to obfuscations and personal insults and straw men and so on and some of his buddies outright again and again say that DxO is BS and the difference is barely there and one even says the lower DR even makes the Canon sensor much better and then he constantly pretends that nobody says stuff like that.


----------



## jeffa4444 (Oct 7, 2014)

noobguy said:


> *NEW ROADMAP: Canon/Nikon merger!*
> 
> Well, I haven't read all 9 million posts on this forum, but here's my take:
> 
> ...


Canon is not in financial trouble so doesnt need a turnaround specialist. 
Too many people are over reacting to a piece of marketing that they dont like get over it. The point has already been made the majority of Canon customers like the other camera companies buy the camera with a kit lens and thats it. Crop DSLRs are 64% of the interchangable camera market, CSC are 29% and full-frame DSLRs just 7% (data taken from GfK World Imaging Market Factbook 2014 giving 2013 / 2014 comparisons). In terms of digital cameras in total crop DSLRs are 18%, CSC 8% and Full Frame DSLR around 1.5% so its hardly surprising Canon is not rushing out a full-frame 45MP camera.


----------



## jeffa4444 (Oct 7, 2014)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> Khalai said:
> 
> 
> > There is no reason of not wanting Canon to improve. I'm quite confident that that's all we want here. The problem with some people (so-called DRones) is that they claim Canon sensors "crap, vastly inferior, incapable or good only for FB" and so on and so forth. Also those, who push files up to 5-6 stops, expecting noise clean files and near-black shadow details in such pushes.
> ...


All sensor development I know of is trying to balance DR with resolution its the preverbial holy grail. Resolution though is Nyquist limited DR is not.


----------



## pdirestajr (Oct 7, 2014)

This just reminds me of a great scene from Mad Men:

Don Draper: This is the greatest advertisting opportunity since the invention of cereal. We have six identical companies making six identical products. We can say anything we want. How do you make your cigarettes?

Lee Garner, Jr.: I don't know.

Lee Garner, Sr.: Shame on you. We breed insect repellant tobacco seeds, plant them in the North Carolina sunshine, grow it, cut it, cure it, toast it...

Don Draper: There you go. There you go.

[Writes on chalkboard and underlines: "IT'S TOASTED."]

Lee Garner, Jr.: But everybody's else's tobacco is toasted.

Don Draper: No. Everybody else's tobacco is poisonous. Lucky Strikes'... is toasted.

Roger: Well, gentlemen, I don't think I have to tell you what you just witnessed here.

Lee Garner, Jr.: I think you do.

Don Draper: Advertising is based on one thing: happiness. And do you know what happiness is? Happiness is the smell of a new car. It's freedom from fear. It's a billboard on the side of a road that screams with reassurance that whatever you're doing is OK. You are OK.

Lee Garner, Sr.: It's toasted.

[Smiles]

Lee Garner, Sr.: I get it.

Canon. See Impossible.


----------



## Khalai (Oct 7, 2014)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> Khalai said:
> 
> 
> > There is no reason of not wanting Canon to improve. I'm quite confident that that's all we want here. The problem with some people (so-called DRones) is that they claim Canon sensors "crap, vastly inferior, incapable or good only for FB" and so on and so forth. Also those, who push files up to 5-6 stops, expecting noise clean files and near-black shadow details in such pushes.
> ...


How exactly? Writing all over CR forums? That's not going to make any difference. If they devoted the same time sending complaints and reports to Canon HQ, then maybe, but thinking that anyone really important from Canon is reading such threads is quite silly actually.

And for the record, BOTH sides from this DR conflict happened to be mean, disrespectful and arrogant to the other one, don't make it sound that only "antiDR crowd" is acting aggresively...


----------



## distant.star (Oct 7, 2014)

.
_*
Everyone's Gone to the Zoo*_ (A parable)

The zookeepers one day told the animals about a new sign at the entrance gate -- Amazing News! Unheard of New Ideas! Unimagined New Possibilities!

And the animals frothed with anticipation -- RED MEAT!! Surely, fresh, bloody red meat is on the way!

The tigers smiled and imagined among themselves -- tasty impala, delicious wildebeest!

The snakes and coyotes salivated -- live rodents to devour in large, single bites! All we want!

Even the big-brained gorilla hoped, but dared imagine no more than slightly better bananas.

Some of the animals passed a sleepless night. "Tell us, please," they begged!

And when the big announcement finally was proclaimed, the animals went wild! Billboards all over the city -- sure to bring in hordes of new visitors to the zoo. Money well spent -- the chamber of commerce said so. But we want MEAT, the animals bellowed! And the zookeeper changed slightly the words to an old tune, and serenaded them...


Everyone's gone to the zoo
What will happen now
Everyone's gone to the zoo
There's nobody left
Everyone's gone to the zoo


----------



## Tugela (Oct 7, 2014)

Khalai said:


> Tugela said:
> 
> 
> > So, if I read this correctly,* Canon have given up trying to compete with other manufacturers technology*, and instead are going to focus on stories about how their customers "use" the products they make as a sales pitch?
> ...



If you read between the lines it says it pretty clearly in the add.


----------



## unfocused (Oct 7, 2014)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > tayassu said:
> ...



Combined total for the two videos: Sixty-two comments, 255 thumbs down out of 14,794 total views. That's 1.7% thumbs down. Quite a beating. I just don't know how Canon will survive that.


----------



## dadgummit (Oct 7, 2014)

Tugela said:


> So, if I read this correctly, Canon have given up trying to compete with other manufacturers technology, and instead are going to focus on stories about how their customers "use" the products they make as a sales pitch?
> 
> Great. So we can expect smoke and mirrors but no substance.
> 
> It is like a fashion house deciding to focus not on being the cutting edge of fashion, but rather on how their customers were their garments in everyday use.



I hate to admit but this is how I read it as well.


----------



## unfocused (Oct 7, 2014)

jeffa4444 said:


> Canon is not in financial trouble so doesn't need a turnaround specialist.



On the other hand: http://www.wkrb13.com/markets/387489/nikon-corp-downgraded-by-goldman-sachs-to-sell-ninoy/



jeffa4444 said:


> Too many people are over reacting to a piece of marketing that they don't like. Get over it.



But that would require rational behavior. It's much more fun to make silly comments on a forum.

As marketing goes, I certainly like this a lot better than some guy sitting by a campfire in the middle of the night fiddling with his hipster, retro camera.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 7, 2014)

Tugela said:


> Khalai said:
> 
> 
> > Tugela said:
> ...



You should teach marketing strategy. The industry really needs to learn that it's a poor idea to advertise products you sell *today*, that it's better to advertise improved products that will be available someday in the future.


----------



## xps (Oct 7, 2014)

26 pages in two days!
Wow!

That shows that there are many of us hunting for a new announcement.
The suffering pressure seems to be really high.

THIS could be an marketing strategy too. Building up the pressure. Then rease an minor updates product. And everybody buys it.


----------



## xps (Oct 7, 2014)

I asked an Canon technican today, if he knew something about new products or announcements (he is an fanatic sports photographer). his answer: Sharp executed NDAs...., ...tough austerity plan...., ...the mangement wants to see more profit... (not like Samsung), ... milk the cow as much as possible....

Summa summarum: Nothing new to expect. And if they do, we will see it just shortly before the publication


----------



## mskrystalmeth (Oct 7, 2014)

We Are Canon! We build Cameras like it was still 2008 Or Later!


----------



## jonathan7007 (Oct 7, 2014)

I think the Kodak DCS was before 2008. I have two of 2008's truly modern bodies: 1DsMarkIII. Still pluggin' along... (actually I bought them last year.)


----------



## dstppy (Oct 7, 2014)

mskrystalmeth said:


> We Are Canon! We build Cameras like it was still 2008 Or Later!



Why don't you just use the other profile . . .


----------



## justawriter (Oct 7, 2014)

dstppy said:


> Sony DOES have an excellent track record of bringing top-of-the-line technologies to market in a timely fashion, at a good price, without bugs or glitches, so at least you've got that going for you. : They've become mainstream in every technology they ever were ahead at . . . they're the number one name in TVs, Portable Music Players, Laptops, and, oh yeah, cameras.


Sony also has a history of putting out a lot of proprietary crap in their products that they won't license in the vain hope that people will be trapped into buying Sony branded consumables forever and ever, which led to the doom of Betamax, the Super Audio CD and pretty much anything that needed a Memory Stick, among others.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Oct 7, 2014)

So, you want you cake and eat it too? Here's your frosting topped cupcake...

There is a lot that enters in to market share. The Canon crystal ball folks know the world economy sucks and is getting worse.(it's a world economic debt thing) The corporate strategy bends with the consumer's ability to buy product. Right now the average "prosumer" in the middle class can't afford $$$$$ gear and still pay the bills. Big white lenses are mega-bucks and getting out of the reach of me and most of my photog buddies. Others lens makers are making some really good lenses at a reasonable price. I'm sure Canon is sweating this a bit and already dropping some of their lens prices. Many of my fellow photog friends are now going the rental route because of the economy.
If Canon is smart, they should consider starting a lease/lease to own division.(are you listening Canon?)
Polish your skills with your present gear and buy software that polishes your work. All the bitching and moaning is a waste of your precious time left on this planet. It's also a waste of server space and bandwidth.
"Impossible" is a "feel good" campaign to encourage your growth. Go out and grow.


----------



## brad-man (Oct 7, 2014)

justawriter said:


> dstppy said:
> 
> 
> > Sony DOES have an excellent track record of bringing top-of-the-line technologies to market in a timely fashion, at a good price, without bugs or glitches, so at least you've got that going for you. : They've become mainstream in every technology they ever were ahead at . . . they're the number one name in TVs, Portable Music Players, Laptops, and, oh yeah, cameras.
> ...



OK pal. Now you've crossed the line. Say what you want about BetaMax, Memory Sticks and I'll even give you MiniDiscs, but don't you dare badmouth MY SACDs (at least not until those recordings are available on blu-ray pure audio)


----------



## xps (Oct 7, 2014)

... seeimpossiblegate.... 




brad-man said:


> justawriter said:
> 
> 
> > dstppy said:
> ...



As some of you see the difference between very good and excellent pictures, others hear the difference between CD and SACD. And there is an difference. A big one. So, in this point, Mr. brad-man, your posting is +1. 
I own an McIntosh MCD player. And beleive me, you _can_ hear the difference. 
Not everything an non Canon brand has developed is an bad developement


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Oct 7, 2014)

Khalai said:


> LetTheRightLensIn said:
> 
> 
> > Khalai said:
> ...



At least I haven't seen the cares about DR side calling the other side pathetic lab dweebs who shoot lenscaps all day long, morons, incompetent photographers who can't do anything but underexpose all shots by 10 stops, trolls (even though most have used Canon for longer than many who call them trolls), techno freaks, and so on. The worst that the others ever get called is fanboy. And if some of the want more DR side have gotten mean, maybe they have been sick of being called names and all the personal insults for years and are fighting back a bit (the ones who haven't been driven away from posting at all).


----------



## RobD (Oct 7, 2014)

Everyone relax! There's 2 more videos to come, which are currently set to "private".

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FtS39XS513I&index=1&list=PLp-znpQge8Hz70YOgWmKVrmrrodRC4gyu

I'm already excited.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Oct 7, 2014)

unfocused said:


> LetTheRightLensIn said:
> 
> 
> > unfocused said:
> ...



That's kind of playing political tricks there taking thumbs down as percentage of views and not votes.
One video has 120 thumbs down out of 134 votes or 90% negative votes. And the other has 286 out of 324 or 88% thumbs down.

Granted people who are upset do tend to vote more than those who are happy. It's hardly a scientific poll in any regard at all, true enough though.

But you have to admit not a lot of youtube videos get 88% and 90% thumbs down ratings.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Oct 7, 2014)

RobD said:


> Everyone relax! There's 2 more videos to come, which are currently set to "private".
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FtS39XS513I&index=1&list=PLp-znpQge8Hz70YOgWmKVrmrrodRC4gyu
> 
> I'm already excited.



They wouldn't even be bad videos if only they hadn't followed a lame interview with Canon and crippling the video quality and usability features in their DSLRs all that jazz and come after a giant two page spread and dramatic countdown.

Granted, after the Canon interview and considering the USA centricness of it all, something amazing wasn't realistic, but expectations get risen regardless.


----------



## xps (Oct 7, 2014)

A lot of hot air. Maybe a test of the advertisement division. Localised in the USA only. To limit the harm, if it is bashed.
My god, what a shame.... 8)


----------



## unfocused (Oct 7, 2014)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > LetTheRightLensIn said:
> ...



You can have all the "thumbs down." It's still a tiny fraction, of a fraction, of a fraction, of a fraction of the customer base. Let's get back to the original point: when someone writes "everybody" is complaining, they are just plain making crap up and that's what I object to.


----------



## unfocused (Oct 8, 2014)

jrista said:


> ...however the youtube comments, well, are...



Oh give me a break! You really can't think that "youtube" comments are representative of anything other than the opinions of the handful of individuals who comment – who, for that matter, could very well be Sony employees for all you know.



jrista said:


> ...but look at the reaction to this really TERRIBLE ad campaign...it comes off as arrogant and out of touch.



Okay, so now, in addition to being the world expert on low ISO shadow noise, you are also an expert in advertising campaigns? Did Canon share their focus group results with you or are you once again assuming your opinion is more valid than Canon's market research?


----------



## AvTvM (Oct 8, 2014)

I am drone and proud. 

F*cking Canon. Stupid enough to tease about their future advertising rather than working full tilt on their sub-par sensors.


----------



## zlatko (Oct 8, 2014)

AvTvM said:


> I am drone and proud.
> 
> F*cking Canon. Stupid enough to tease about their future advertising rather than working full tilt on their sub-par sensors.



And speaking of the "feel in the air around here these days". That about sums it up.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 8, 2014)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> At least I haven't seen the cares about DR side calling the other side .....



'Cares about DR side'? I would think that's almost everyone. I certainly care about DR. The issue is not and has never been caring about DR. The issue is when 'I want more DR' becomes 'Canon sensors have less low ISO DR, therefore Canon cameras deliver poor IQ' or just plain 'Canon sensors suck'. 

If you don't understand the difference between 'Canon sensors don't meet my needs' and 'Canon sensors suck', I suspect you've matriculated at Dilbert's School of Reading Incomprehension. If you can't see why the latter statement provokes the reactions that it does on a Canon-based gear forum, you need some remedial social education. 


EDIT: adding a special shout out to AvTvM for making my point:



AvTvM said:


> I am drone and proud.
> 
> F*cking Canon. Stupid enough to tease about their future advertising rather than working full tilt on their sub-par sensors.


----------



## jrista (Oct 8, 2014)

AvTvM said:


> _F*cking Canon_. Stupid enough to tease about their future advertising rather than working full tilt on their sub-par sensors.



Wow...civility just isn't a thing anymore around here... *sigh*

Later peeps. I came, I saw "impossible", I'm annoyed, goodbye.


----------



## AvTvM (Oct 8, 2014)

zlatko said:


> AvTvM said:
> 
> 
> > I am drone and proud.
> ...



Lol. I'd rather be a digital rebel ;-) than being unfocused or on canon's payroll. Must feel really shirty right now. 

More light! More DR, Sire!


----------



## noisejammer (Oct 8, 2014)

unfocused said:


> Oh give me a break! You really can't think that "youtube" comments are representative of anything other than the opinions of the handful of individuals who comment – who, for that matter, could very well be Sony employees for all you know.


At least one of the comments did not come from a Sony employee.
In any case, why would Sony employees see value in getting Canon to make better products?


----------



## zlatko (Oct 8, 2014)

AvTvM said:


> zlatko said:
> 
> 
> > AvTvM said:
> ...



Sorry, no idea what you're saying!


----------



## unfocused (Oct 8, 2014)

zlatko said:


> AvTvM said:
> 
> 
> > zlatko said:
> ...



Me neither. I'm not even sure how someone feels "shirty."


----------



## Zv (Oct 8, 2014)

I think from a marketing point of view it makes perfect sense (though not too sure about the countdown timer!) as they're trying to show the company's products as a whole and more importantly how their products are used by real people. The most sophisticated gear in world doesn't mean jack if I don't know how to take advantage if it. A camera on it's own is useless without a vision of what you want to achieve. In a sense that's what flickr and other photo sharing sites are for me (and most other photogs). But other professions don't really have a source of inspiration like that. Admit it, you'd never try HDR unless you saw an example of it now would you? Some bloke makes a YouTube video on why and how and bam everyone runs out to buy a DSLR. (OK maybe not quite like that!) but you get my point. 

And YouTube comments? Nothing but trolls. I've seen downvotes for some heartbreaking vids with nasty comments to match. Do you think Canon stands a chance against those trolls? If Aliens came down to Earth and based their opinions on humanity solely on YouTube comments they would (rightfully) think we are all a bunch of wormholes!


----------



## unfocused (Oct 8, 2014)

jrista said:


> Ah, there's that wonderful CR hostility. Just love the feel in the air around here these days. This is such a wonderful community. : ...
> 
> ...Well, anyway. Good to see all that hostility is still there. Man, I really just love this community. So open and welcoming. ???



Ah yes, there's that "poor pitiful me" self-pity starting to surface. I never thought I'd say this, but I actually appreciate Dilbert because he's at least willing to engage in the debate without playing the victim.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Oct 8, 2014)

unfocused said:


> Did Canon share their focus group results with you or are you once again assuming your opinion is more valid than Canon's market research?



Canon's focus group research told them that nobody would need manual exposure control for DSLR video. Proven wrong before the 5D2 even hit stores.

Their marketing research group said that there was zero market for a Sony RX100 type camera. Now 2 years later, after RX100 series has had huge sales, they introduce the G7.

They said that consumers have no interest in 4k or crisp 1080p, but then GH4 arrives and it sells 3x better than expected (and it has 4k, which at worst, allows for a very nice 1080p after downsizing).

So marketing research and focus groups are not always correct and sometimes appear to be remarkably (and obviously in the case of the manual video control) off.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Oct 8, 2014)

jrista said:


> I just love how when something doesn't turn out all roses for Canon, people turn to the obvious scapegoats: "Oh, it's just paid off competitor employees making all the comments." "Oh, you represent a tiny fraction of the Canon customer base." "Oh, votes are completely irrelevant and don't represent anything."



One person on another forum is going so far as to say that Canon has never crippled AutoISO and that it's a very advanced feature and that even though they left EC out of it on the 6D and crippled the maximum minimum shutter speed for Av mode that it's perfect and that nobody should expect some magically perfect AutoISO.

Never mind that it's a 10 cent feature that takes like 10 lines of code and that a single ML side hacker re-wrote the entire AutoISO module, without any documentation, in just a short time and that other brands have fully functional AutoISO in even low end DSLRs for years.

But the guy insists that Canon has never crippled the feature and that only people who want some miracle version perfected to their standards could make such a claim. :


----------



## unfocused (Oct 8, 2014)

Zv said:


> I think from a marketing point of view it makes perfect sense (though not too sure about the countdown timer!) as they're trying to show the company's products as a whole and more importantly how their products are used by real people. The most sophisticated gear in world doesn't mean jack if I don't know how to take advantage if it. A camera on it's own is useless without a vision of what you want to achieve. In a sense that's what flickr and other photo sharing sites are for me (and most other photogs). But other professions don't really have a source of inspiration like that. Admit it, you'd never try HDR unless you saw an example of it now would you? Some bloke makes a YouTube video on why and how and bam everyone runs out to buy a DSLR. (OK maybe not quite like that!) but you get my point.
> 
> And YouTube comments? Nothing but trolls. I've seen downvotes for some heartbreaking vids with nasty comments to match. Do you think Canon stands a chance against those trolls? If Aliens came down to Earth and based their opinions on humanity solely on YouTube comments they would (rightfully) think we are all a bunch of wormholes!



Very well said. Thanks also for trying to get this thread back on track and my apologies for allowing myself to get caught up in the negativity and trolling. 

You are exactly right. It is a very good strategy for a company trying to demonstrate a unified message across a broad spectrum of products. 

I get a little frustrated because I told everyone well before it launched that it was a marketing campaign based on the theme of Canon helping people see the impossible. The same basic concept had already been reported on an Italian site, so it wasn't hard to figure out.

Unfortunately, people get all caught up, thinking Santa is real and is about to bring them a brand new present, then they lose all perspective and start lashing out when it turns out Christmas isn't here yet. 

Again, thanks for restoring some perspective and my apologies to the greater CR community if I momentarily sunk to the level of – to use Neuro's now immortal term – the CR Drones.


----------



## Zv (Oct 8, 2014)

unfocused said:


> Zv said:
> 
> 
> > I think from a marketing point of view it makes perfect sense (though not too sure about the countdown timer!) as they're trying to show the company's products as a whole and more importantly how their products are used by real people. The most sophisticated gear in world doesn't mean jack if I don't know how to take advantage if it. A camera on it's own is useless without a vision of what you want to achieve. In a sense that's what flickr and other photo sharing sites are for me (and most other photogs). But other professions don't really have a source of inspiration like that. Admit it, you'd never try HDR unless you saw an example of it now would you? Some bloke makes a YouTube video on why and how and bam everyone runs out to buy a DSLR. (OK maybe not quite like that!) but you get my point.
> ...



No worries, and thank you for this quote, it gave me a chuckle! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## unfocused (Oct 8, 2014)

jrista said:


> It's a matter of disgust. I'm pretty disgusted at the nature of this community these days. I'm a part of a number of online communities...this one is becoming one of the worst...



Yes, I certainly can understand that. I think many people have grown frustrated and disgusted because it seems like every single discussion topic ultimately gets turned into a endless debate over miniscule differences in sensor quality that few people can relate to. 

I know I myself get tired of hearing the same old points repeated time and time again, with nothing new added to the discussion. 

Canon can't even launch an innocuous little advertising campaign without it becoming a springboard yet again for people to complain about how their personal needs are not being met. 

I suppose, in a way, we should all be thankful. The fact that the vigorous debates of the past on a multitude of topics have now been reduced to a handful of people repeating the same talking points over and over again on just three main topics (dynamic range at low ISO settings, mirrorless vs. DSLR and how many megapixels are enough) shows us just how far the technology has advanced in the past few years.

We probably all ought to be embarrassed that this is best we can come up with to debate.


----------



## RobD (Oct 8, 2014)

unfocused said:


> Canon can't even launch an innocuous little advertising campaign without it becoming a springboard yet again for people to complain about how their personal needs are not being met.
> 
> I suppose, in a way, we should all be thankful. The fact that the vigorous debates of the past on a multitude of topics have now been reduced to a handful of people repeating the same talking points over and over again on just three main topics (dynamic range at low ISO settings, mirrorless vs. DSLR and how many megapixels are enough) shows us just how far the technology has advanced in the past few years.
> 
> We probably all ought to be embarrassed that this is best we can come up with to debate.



The ad campaign would have been better received without the countdown clock (!) and vague hints at the launch of something revolutionary. We are on the cusp of the next big Canon launches, so this smacked of deceit, or at the very least ineptitude.

And I would guess that much, if not most, of the frustration is coming from the video crowd. Canon was a pioneer in DSLR filmmaking, as their own ad is reminding us, yet they have stubbornly refused to innovate since the 5D2, meanwhile Panasonic and Sony have made great advances. You've listed some of the complaints from photographers, but these are minor compared to the features lacking in Canon DSLR video. With the launch of the A7S and GH4, the grass is looking very green on the other side, and even the cheaper NX1 has 4K and a pretty exciting feature set. Hopefully the 5D4 will make everyone happy, but until then, please Canon, no more countdown clocks unless there's something tangible when it hits zero.


----------



## zlatko (Oct 8, 2014)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> jrista said:
> 
> 
> > I just love how when something doesn't turn out all roses for Canon, people turn to the obvious scapegoats: "Oh, it's just paid off competitor employees making all the comments." "Oh, you represent a tiny fraction of the Canon customer base." "Oh, votes are completely irrelevant and don't represent anything."
> ...



Wow, that's a thoroughly re-invented and misrepresented version of what was written in that other forum! It would take too long to correct all of your misstatements there.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 8, 2014)

unfocused said:


> Yes, I certainly can understand that. I think many people have grown frustrated and disgusted because it seems like every single discussion topic ultimately gets turned into a endless debate over miniscule differences in sensor quality that few people can relate to.
> 
> I know I myself get tired of hearing the same old points repeated time and time again, with nothing new added to the discussion.
> 
> Canon can't even launch an innocuous little advertising campaign without it becoming a springboard yet again for people to complain about how their personal needs are not being met.



The thing is, no matter how often we're told that Canon sensors deliver poor IQ or just plain suck, we just don't get it. No matter how patiently it's explained to us at great, great length; no matter how many examples we're shown over and over and over and over of just how egregiously defective Canon sensors really are, it just doesn't sink in. 

Apparently we're appallingly _not_ disgusted by the terrible, sub-par sensors in Canon cameras. It's just incomprehensible to some that so many people – seemingly including people on photographic award judging committees – could find images from such abysmal sensors barely acceptable, much less actually like them.

It's truly disgusting that some people are seemingly satisfied with the image quality that Canon cameras deliver. To think that some people prioritize things other than low ISO DR and extreme shadow pushing ability apparently gives a few people the screaming red-banded willies. 

Who knows what evil lurks in the hearts of read noise? The Shadow knows...but we Canon users do not. I guess the old saying is true...there are none so blind as those who will not push their exposures 5-stops to see.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Oct 8, 2014)

jrista said:


> Is it possible to unsubscribe from threads on these forums, so they don't show up in your new replies list?



I would like that option too.


----------



## Maximilian (Oct 8, 2014)

mrsfotografie said:


> jrista said:
> 
> 
> > Is it possible to unsubscribe from threads on these forums, so they don't show up in your new replies list?
> ...


Normally the "Unnotify" button should do that job already. 
But I've also recognized, that it's not always working properly.


----------



## Tugela (Oct 8, 2014)

I thought this thread was about the uselessness of the Canon marketing department so we could make fun of them....how on earth did the conversation turn to male honey bees of all things?


----------



## Maximilian (Oct 8, 2014)

Tugela said:


> I thought this thread was about the uselessness of the Canon marketing department so we could make fun of them....how on earth did the conversation turn to male honey bees of all things?


Male honey bees are so much exciting. 
Maybe because they don't have a sting.
Maybe because their life follows just one purpose, and that's not taking pictures. 

In general insects are very exiting.


----------



## SPKoko (Oct 8, 2014)

So funny and so sad...

http://www.canonwatch.com/little-bit-canon-see-impossible-humor/


----------



## Northstar (Oct 8, 2014)

SPKoko said:


> So funny and so sad...
> 
> http://www.canonwatch.com/little-bit-canon-see-impossible-humor/



So funny!


----------



## Northstar (Oct 8, 2014)

mrsfotografie said:


> jrista said:
> 
> 
> > Is it possible to unsubscribe from threads on these forums, so they don't show up in your new replies list?
> ...



What I usually do is read the replys that I want to read, and then click "mark all as read" on the others. 

One post that I got tired of seeing was the "24-70 2.8ii slick clicking sound"...though it looks like it's finally died now.


----------



## Maiaibing (Oct 8, 2014)

SPKoko said:


> So funny and so sad...



Just great! Really funny because it resembles the sad truth (except to die hard fan boys who are ready do deny any facts).


----------



## fragilesi (Oct 8, 2014)

Maiaibing said:


> SPKoko said:
> 
> 
> > So funny and so sad...
> ...



Sigh . . .


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Oct 8, 2014)

THIS is exactly what I expected:
using big words, out came an even bigger pile of......


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 8, 2014)

jrista said:


> The term DRone, which was originally meant as a joke, has become an excessively derogatory term used explicitly for insult of anyone who isn't satisfied with Canon's status quo.



Sorry, but no. Many people have expressed dissatisfaction with aspects of Canon's technology or (in)actions without issue. It's not the what, it's the _how_. 




jrista said:


> It's possible to discuss the issues with Canon technology



Of course it is. But regarding DR, it's been done. To death. Beyond death. Yet it gets brought up...again and again. A household scene shot with Canon and Exmor, then pushed several stops in post? Your living room...no different than Mikael's garage. It's been done.




jrista said:


> particularly those in the anti-DR crowd



Anti-DR crowd? I don't think there is one. There is general acknowledgement that more DR would be good to have. However, there are many people who are annoyed by DRoning. As I said...it's not the what, it's the how. 




jrista said:


> OPINIONS!! When the hell did opinions become reason to beat each other up on an internet forum day in and day out over? Disgusting. The whole entire situation is just disgusting.



Throughout history opinions have been reasons to beat each other up. If that disgusts you, stay in your house and whatever you do, don't watch the news. 




jrista said:


> I'm a part of a number of online communities...this one is becoming one of the worst



Not from what I see. There are lots of threads where people with questions get them answered quickly and accurately. There are lots of threads where people post wonderful images. There are a few threads where people argue about Canon sensors – you can choose to participate in them...or not.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Oct 8, 2014)

unfocused said:


> Again, thanks for restoring some perspective and my apologies to the greater CR community if I momentarily sunk to the level of – to use Neuro's now immortal term – the CR Drones.



Momentarily?


----------



## DonS (Oct 8, 2014)

Site takes forever to load!!


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Oct 8, 2014)

SPKoko said:


> So funny and so sad...
> 
> http://www.canonwatch.com/little-bit-canon-see-impossible-humor/



Sums it up well.


----------



## unfocused (Oct 8, 2014)

dilbert said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > jrista said:
> ...



I get very nervous when Dilbert becomes the most reasonable person on the forum. 

Seriously, I think a problem that needs to be acknowledged is that there simply is very little to talk about these days. 

DSLR technology has matured, meaning the pace of change has inevitably slowed. There may or may not be fewer new release announcements, but what is certainly true is that the differences from model to model have become much more incremental across all brands. 

That's typical with any technology, but it creates problems for a site that feeds on rumors and discussions of recent, new and anticipated releases. 

No one who is honest can deny that the scope of the differences between low-end products and high-end products has narrowed significantly in the past few years. Even going to the extremes, the Apple iPhone and the 1DX are much closer today than they were five years ago. And, that compression has occurred across the range.

As the differences shrink the arguments seem to become more intense. It's the old rule that the less you have to argue over, the more bitter the arguments become. 

Perhaps what we are watching is the death of a forum that no longer serves much purpose because the world has changed in the past five years. 

I don't know the answer and in fact, I'm not even sure of the question, but I wonder if it will be necessary and possible for forum members to embrace the change, devise some new course that is "disruptive" and breathe new life into what seems to be a slowly and painfully dying experiment.


----------



## Maximilian (Oct 8, 2014)

unfocused said:


> Perhaps what we are watching is the death of a forum that no longer serves much purpose because the world has changed in the past five years.


It might only come to death, if people get bored to death by topics discussed to death over and over again.
We here cannot change the plans and the thinking of Canons marketing and development departments. Maybe we can have some very little influence, but that’s it.

But we can share the knowledge and passion for our hobby/work/interest/passion called photography - and this although this forum is named Canon*Rumors*. 

It's more than just rumors, tech talk and Canon bashing, that gathers people here.
That's one of the reasons why I decided to join here after staying away from forums for more than ten years.

And if more threads about our questions, knowledge, etc. would be discussed with the same passion, energy and eager as all those sensor, DR and “Canon is behind” threads, you and we all wouldn’t have that kind of fear for death of CanonRumors.

So find new topics, answer the questions and share your knowledge and you’ll see what happens.


----------



## unfocused (Oct 8, 2014)

Maximilian said:


> ...And if more threads about our questions, knowledge, etc. would be discussed with the same passion, energy and eager as all those sensor, DR and “Canon is behind” threads, you and we all wouldn’t have that kind of fear for death of CanonRumors.
> 
> So find new topics, answer the questions and share your knowledge and you’ll see what happens.



Well put. My knowledge is limited, but I will try to share what I have. 

As an aside, that's one reason why I am always willing to cut Neuro some slack. He may be a prickly character, but he has the disposable income and inclination to buy and try a lot of products and share his experiences. I appreciate that.


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 8, 2014)

dilbert said:


> SPKoko said:
> 
> 
> > So funny and so sad...
> ...



+1

It is never a good idea to come up with an advertising campaign that is so easy to poke fun at....


----------



## xps (Oct 8, 2014)

This one is good, too

http://www.canonwatch.com/humor-alternative-approach-speed-dating/

;D


----------



## fragilesi (Oct 8, 2014)

jrista said:


> For everyone who says they are sick and tired of the DR discussions. Don Haines started a poll a couple weeks back, and the voting on that poll indicated people wanted DR discussions to stay in DR-related threads. To that end, I tried to start a thread specifically for the purposes of discussing DR. What happened? YOU GUYS came in and did the same thing you do everywhere else...in your standard spiteful way, you insulted, belittled, and started another war.



You know, I think there's a strong case for just shutting the forum down for a few weeks, make people cool off and just get back to normal life for a bit. There is no "war" here, there's just heated debate. And it's a fact of Internet life unfortunately that people like to put childish labels on the other side. DRones is one of the better ones I've heard but it is just a childish name and in most ways no better than the utterly cringeworthy "fanboy" comments that you see in return.

Both sides have been disrespectful, both sides have made good points and both have made silly points that don't stack up.

Me, I'm happy because I believe that for my skill level, budget and type of photography my Canon equipment does as well for me as any other brand would across the whole piece. There are others for whom the equation might not stack up so well and they should make their own decisions.

Jrista, I thought the balance in some of your posts about the Sony Alpha was some of the best debate about this subject because you discussed the pluses and the minuses of moving to that brand. It showed that even if Canon is behind in DR it's ahead in other areas. That's the kind of discussion I certainly enjoy. It's the "Canon's sensors are crap (they aren't just not as good) so Canon are miles behind (they aren't)" comments that do my head in.

But honestly, the number of people trying to claim some kind of persecuted or victim status on both sides ought to tell them that both sides are as good or bad as each other. There will be no winners here.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Oct 8, 2014)

jrista said:


> Stop insulting people. _Literally _*ignore *the people your sick and tired of hearing using the forum feature. ...... Unless, of course, it's about putting people in their place, proving that your right and they are wrong. Unless, of course, it's about controlling the kind of discussion that goes on on these forums, suppressing dissenting ideas and opinions.



I agree with the first part and sadly recognize the reality of the last part. 

No one ever wins an argument on the Internets Tubes.. But many lose one. 

But who are we kidding, they will never change. It is how they get their jollies.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 8, 2014)

Hi folks. 
First I'd really like a button on this thread to permanently mark it read so the new button doesn't bug me, yes I lack the willpower not to prod it! ;D
Second it occurs to me that all the people whining about DR here are in the wrong place, send your messages and threats to buy equipment other than Canon to the Canon customer relations department, better still, send them a copy of your sold Canon inventory and a copy of the receipt for your new (brand x here) camera, see if they care!

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## TeT (Oct 8, 2014)

jrista said:


> For everyone who says they are sick and tired of the DR discussions. Don Haines started a poll a couple weeks back, and the voting on that poll indicated people wanted DR discussions to stay in DR-related threads. To that end, I tried to start a thread specifically for the purposes of discussing DR. What happened? YOU GUYS came in and did the same thing you do everywhere else...in your standard spiteful way, you insulted, belittled, and started another war.
> 
> I've personally tried to stay out of DR debates in non-DR threads since. I've tried to keep DR discussions to DR threads. I've offered that if you guys are really, truly sick and tired of the "DRones", as you've insultingly named us, you could just use the form Ignore feature and be done with us. I mean, it's really that simple.
> 
> ...



Dude, take it to the DR thread... (funnier in my head than on paper)

from what I noted in your thread; it wasn't so much you and yours that was catching the flak, although it was your thread so some of it got flicked at you also... 

Regardless all the result is the same; All threads not asking for pictures of kittens and puppies will be jacked after the first three to ten responses....


----------



## Maximilian (Oct 8, 2014)

jrista said:


> IF YOUR TIRED OF THE DR ISSUE, IGNORE (via the forum feature) THE PEOPLE WHO BRING IT UP! Until you guys do that, _you guys_ are the perpetrators of the DR war. Until you guys do that, your just proving that it's not about being sick and tired of the DR debate, it's about being right, controlling discussions and oppressing opinions.


Hi jrista! 
Hi to all the others!

First of all, I don't feel addressed, when you talk of "YOU GUYS" that are in a "DRone war" (Really hard words! But true, if you feel so.) and I personally have never called anyone a "DRone". 
I am - I was - a spectator of this discussion until some days ago, when I decided to share my opinion on this endless debate. I am on both sides , because I think, that both are right and nobody's wrong.

Second, IMHO ignoring anybody is the wrong way and absolutely stupid. 
Accepting, that everything is said, every argument is put into the balance scale, and the other side cannot be convinced and to part in peace is wise.

Third, I don't want to ignore you or anyone else of the people that say "we want more DR" as well as the ones, that say "more would be nice, but I can live with what I have". 
Because all of you have passion and you have a lot of intelligent and helpful things to say. On other threads on other topics i really like to follow what you have to say and to weigh what's important for me and what not. And I try to share, what I know and can do.

The problem right now is, that both sides feel offended because both have tried to tell the other, that they will not be convinced but then both repeat their arguments in a more and more aggressive way. And that's bad and sad. 

Maybe both sides must stop now, maybe apologize, if that's possible, be quiet for a while about this topic.

Maybe some other solution is right. 
It would be worst, if any of all of you would resign and turn away. 
And this is something, a lot here try to avoid. Me, too.


----------



## mskrystalmeth (Oct 8, 2014)

I received a Letter from the President of Canon...Mr. Akizero

Dear Canon Fan Boys:

Here at Canon, once again we have Fail! We never listen, or even pretend to listen to our Canon Fan Boys. We all know we Still Build Our Cameras with 2003 Tecknology. But, Please Canon Fan Boys...Don't tell the world We at Canon Admitted that fact. We, at Canon truly gave up. Our best Camera is not our own....it is that small Sony camera with the excellent Sony Sensor. I wouldn't blame any Canon Fan Boy...if you all went over to Nikon...THERE...they make excellent Full Frame Cameras that constantly beat our own Products. The D610, D750, D800/E, and the ever Wonderful D810. 

Our Latest Ad Campaign, proves to all of the world...We don't get it, And IT IS IMPOSSIBLE.. and We at Canon do not listen. We even Fail, with our latest addition, Canon 7d mark 2. I wanted to place a 24mp Sony sensor in it, but we had 20,000 sensors from the 70d just laying around...so we placed those into the 7d and said new and improved, because at Canon we make our own lousy sensors. 

Thanks for being our Canon Fan Boys. One day, maybe in 2020 or so...We will bring out a high mp camera...we are developing a 22.8mp sensor as we speak for the new and improved video camera that sometimes take low quality pictures 5d mark 4. 

Thank you Canon Fan Boys.

Mr. Akizero


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Oct 8, 2014)

zlatko said:


> LetTheRightLensIn said:
> 
> 
> > jrista said:
> ...



actually it's not


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Oct 8, 2014)

jrista said:


> My disgust has nothing to do with the fact that many people are happy with Canon's technology. You damn well know that.
> 
> My disgust has to do with the way this community regularly attacks and degrades and insults those who are NOT happy with Canon technology. It isn't just me (or even mostly me). The term DRone, which was originally meant as a joke, has become an excessively derogatory term used explicitly for insult of anyone who isn't satisfied with Canon's status quo.
> 
> ...



+1


----------



## Peerke (Oct 8, 2014)

Does every topic on this forum has to be infected with the DR discussion? If it was religion, we had a nuclear war right now. Stop this useless discussion everywhere on every topic please. :'(


----------



## Tugela (Oct 8, 2014)

Mitch.Conner said:


> SPKoko said:
> 
> 
> > So funny and so sad...
> ...



Pretty much, ya.


----------



## Maximilian (Oct 8, 2014)

jrista said:


> To be clear. I'm not offended because someone doesn't believe the same thing I do. I'm offended because of the offensive things being said on these forums
> ...
> and I argue hard for my point of view...but I generally try to avoid insulting people.


Reading this part of your response, it seems to me I can feel and understand what you're trying to say.
Insulting soneone - anyone - is not good, but too easy on forums. 

I hope, the people you wanted to address also read this and think about it. 
And hoefully act more polite in the future.

Maybe to get a different angle:
I sometimes got the feeling, that some words, some sentences from them were the last way, the last argument to repeat, what they though to have said before: "Man! Now it's good, now it's enough. Now please stop! Because having the last word doesen't mean you're right or wrong."
Maybe I'm wrong with this and maybe it's worse and more like you see it.
Then I am with you, that they must stop themselves.


----------



## unfocused (Oct 8, 2014)

Peerke said:


> Does every topic on this forum has to be infected with the DR discussion? If it was religion, we had a nuclear war right now. Stop this useless discussion everywhere on every topic please. :'(



Although I am sorely tempted to continue the discussion, I have to agree, it won't add anything to what has already been said. I'm going to do my best to abide by this simple request and hope others will as well.


----------



## dstppy (Oct 8, 2014)

justawriter said:


> dstppy said:
> 
> 
> > Sony DOES have an excellent track record of bringing top-of-the-line technologies to market in a timely fashion, at a good price, without bugs or glitches, so at least you've got that going for you. : They've become mainstream in every technology they ever were ahead at . . . they're the number one name in TVs, Portable Music Players, Laptops, and, oh yeah, cameras.
> ...


I agree . . . I guess the sarcasm was TOO complete.

;D

What I was saying is that Sony had all of those markets to milk and managed to fark up a lunch that was already paid for. Apple and Samsung have taken over all of the markets they were ahead in. 

As for sony and cameras (a joke, really), they were ahead early on, but their classic management style of trying to treat/protect themselves as a premium brand and not sell to the masses . . . and not getting enough market share to gain traction has them right where they are.


----------



## TeT (Oct 8, 2014)

I just dont see that this advertisement was aimed at us, although invariably this group would be the first to see it. 

I expect to see follow up advertisements in print. I think the tag line was unfortunate from a transalation and language usage standpoint (insofar as american english is concerned)

The capabilities shown and discussed in the advertisement were somehwat impressive and could/should be well received by their target audience. if they can get past the tag line, which I cannot.

Oh yea and the cinema camera/lens plug; Use a movie that is at least still in theatres ($1 shows dont count)...


----------



## ewg963 (Oct 8, 2014)

jrista said:


> I don't consider you part of the group that's been running around insulting anyone they decide to label as a DRone.
> 
> Personally, I would LIKE certain people to ignore me. I think it would be best if they ignored a bunch of people on these forums. I truly believe if they do, the DR wars would pretty much end. I doubt it would completely end the little bickering about DR in general, but what we've had the last couple of months has been really nasty compared to how it was the prior year...about as nasty as it got when Mikael was still here. So yes, I really would prefer that certain people use the forum feature to ignore me. This has nothing to do with having a reasoned debate, it has nothing to do with whether people have intelligent things to say or not...it has everything to do with attitude. Certain people have just decided that they have the right to belittle and degrade and insult anyone they wish as part of their attempt to control the topics of discussion on these forums. If they would stop insulting people, and actually have a reasoned debate, or simply bow out if they can't be reasonable...then I agree, there is no reason to ignore anyone. If they could stop insulting people, I think it's possible to have a REASONABLE DISCUSSION about sensor technology in general, and how it can and does benefit IQ. Not just DR, but more than that. I can't have a discussion like that. No one can. Because of a handful of individuals on this forum who simply won't let us.
> 
> ...


+100000000000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## Lawliet (Oct 8, 2014)

TeT said:


> Oh yea and the cinema camera/lens plug; Use a movie that is at least still in theatres ($1 shows dont count)...



For that matter reading the comments, especially the one by the director himself, is enlightening. Contrary to apologetic mantras finding suitable productions isn't that easy. Some might claim that's just my bias - yet Canon pulled a Potemkin. Makes one wonder why?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 8, 2014)

Personally, I would LIKE to stop seeing requests for more DR and/or shadow lifting ability from Canon sensors to be phrased as...



jrista said:


> I like my Canon gear in many ways, but I want it to be *catapulted forward into the modern age* of digital photography...



Because, you know, things like DPAF, a dedicated PDAF system with dozens of all cross-type sensors spread widely across the frame, the fastest frame rate in a FF dSLR, an OEM radio-controlled flash system, a handholdable 600/4, hybrid IS in a macro lens, etc., those are all just so...antiquated. 

I guess we don't always get what we want.


----------



## zlatko (Oct 8, 2014)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> zlatko said:
> 
> 
> > LetTheRightLensIn said:
> ...



If you're referring to my posts, your version is false from top to bottom, with lots of fanciful rephrasing in-between.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Oct 9, 2014)

zlatko said:


> LetTheRightLensIn said:
> 
> 
> > zlatko said:
> ...



Well people can go read it for themselves and decide that for themselves. I will leave it at that.


----------



## zlatko (Oct 9, 2014)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> zlatko said:
> 
> 
> > LetTheRightLensIn said:
> ...



Oh please, I know what I wrote, and it's nothing like your blatant misrepresentation. Instead of responding directly to what I wrote in that other forum by posting *in that other forum*, you sneakily rephrased everything in the most ridiculous way here — as if someone had actually written that. Really, really uncool forum ethics and etiquette.


----------



## dstppy (Oct 9, 2014)

Speaking from the 'oh, this crap again' crowd, we're just sick of every thread about every thread, about every topic, ending up a talk on DR.

Look at it this way, what if someone take wifi, or GPS and every thread harps that it's not in camera X, on every thread. You'd think they're a lunatic.

This has gotten way out of hand; when I started here, I used to read every new post because I'd learn something or be entertained, after a while, I'd only read topics I was interested in . . . now I click on the headlines and when the first page has someone complaining about a new sensor or DR.

When someone complains about that, or tells someone they're a nut, for, well, behaving like a nut, they get called fanboys. Want to see fanboys? apple insider -- basically the same as here but a lot less objectivity.

I'm a Canon loyalist for my own reasons, but I tell people new to DSLRs to go with either them or Nikon, depending what their family and friends shoot for support reasons. Same thing with Apple. I like certain products, but I'll call them out for never making a single 'good' mouse ever. You like Windows? Great, but make sure you buy a computer that's got enough oomph to not make it a bad experience.

Lot of bad etiquette here these days. Lot of badwill. Seems like a lot of shills with multiple accounts, just stirring up trouble.

I remember the days when I was the only lunatic around here :-[


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Oct 9, 2014)

dstppy said:


> Speaking from the 'oh, this crap again' crowd, we're just sick of every thread about every thread, about every topic, ending up a talk on DR.



Except that is not what is happening. Every (most) threads do not end up as a discussion about DR. Most threads seem to end up as a discussion (argument) about people talking about DR or posters making snarky comments about DR. 

There has not been an actual discussion about DR here for a while.


----------



## dstppy (Oct 9, 2014)

AcutancePhotography said:


> dstppy said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking from the 'oh, this crap again' crowd, we're just sick of every thread about every thread, about every topic, ending up a talk on DR.
> ...


That's fine -- and that's exactly what I mean. There's no discourse, only discord. It's off-topic backbiting and fighting that this has all become.


----------



## EchoLocation (Oct 12, 2014)

does anyone care about the actual outcome of this marketing campaign by Canon? 
what actually happened? any excitement? 
sorry, i'm in china, and the page won't load here in my office. 
sonyalpharumors at least reported on the outcome, but canonrumors, nothing?
it was just a video about their video capabilities? what was the teaser actually for?

Neuro, is this really you on the sonyalpharumors comments section?
"Neuraoanatomist • 12 hours ago
canon video has nothing to do with the panic attack video you idiots.. you retarded bloggers have no clue at all.
nowhere canon says it has anything to do with the panik attack video."


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 12, 2014)

EchoLocation said:


> Neuro, is this really you on the sonyalpharumors comments section?
> "Neuraoanatomist • 12 hours ago
> canon video has nothing to do with the panic attack video you idiots.. you retarded bloggers have no clue at all.
> nowhere canon says it has anything to do with the panik attack video."



Lol, no. Some pathetic individual who was banned from CR, I suspect.


----------

